# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  حديثي لأخواتي طالباتِ العلم المُستجدّات في الزّواج (تجربتي أرويها لكُن) .

## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بسم الله .. والحمدُ لله .. والصّلاةُ والسّلامُ على سيّدِ الخلقِ محمّدٍ بن عبدِ الله ، وعلى آله والتّابعين ، ومن تبعهم واقتفى أثرهم واستنّ بسُنّتهم إلى يومِ الدِّين ،
ثمَّ أمّا بعد .. 
فقد قرأت موضوعاً ، لأخيّتِنا الفاضلة / أم مصعب السّلفيّة ، كانت تطلبُ فيه من أخواتِها أن يُشرنَ عليها ما تصنعُ حيالَ:
" تراجُعها بعدَ زواجها في أكثرِ شئونِها التي كانت عليها من ذي قبل " .. 
أردتُ أن أشيرَ على أخيّتِنا في الموضوعِ ذاتِه ، لكنّني ارتأيتُ أن أفردَ لهذا موضوعاً مُستقلًا ؛ 
علَّ الله سبحانه ينفع به أخيّاتِنا جميعاً :-المستجدّات .
-والمقبلات ,
- ومن لم تتزوّج بعد ,
- بل ومن مضى على زواجِها أكثرَ من حول ،.. 
لن أطيل ، وسأمضي بسردِ مسيري في هذا المِضمار ، واللهُ الموفِّقُ والهادي .

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
اللهم بارك في الطويلبة الحنبلية وانفع بها ويسر لها الخير حيث كان.. آمين

في انتظار ما ستخطه يمينُك المباركة - حرمها الله على النار - وفي تلهف للاستفادة من نصائحكِ الغالية 
نفع الله بكِ أخياتكِ وضاعف لكِ الأجر
وأدعو أخياتي المُقبلات على الزواج أو حديثات العهد به أن يتأملنّ ويحاولن الانتفاع بنصائح من جربتْ وأخرجتْ الفوائد العملية لتجربة قريبة العهد..

همسة: ما أسعدني برؤية اسمك في المجلس, لا حرمنا الله مثلكِ.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بل أنا من يسعدُ بأستاذتي المُباركة ، التي كانَ لها كثير الأثرِ على حياتي الزّوجيّة ، وفي شئونَ أُخَـــر لا أملكُ لها عَدّا . فبارك الله فيها ، ورفع قدرها ، وأعظمَ لها الأجرَ والمثوبة  .


وأبدأُ مستعينةً بالله ، متوكّلةً عليهِ سُبحانه : 
*من عظيمِ فضلِ الله تعالى عليَّ أنّني أثناءَ دراستي الأكاديميّة وبعدَ انتهائي منها،*
*علت همّتي بصورةٍ- لا يعلمها إلّا الله ، وأُشْبِعَ قلبي بحُبِّ العلمِ والأُنس به ..* 

*ولشدَّةِ ما كنتُ أجد في نفسي من إجلالٍ له ؛ كنتُ لا أسأل إلّا عنه ، وإن تحدّثت ؛ تحدّثتُ فيه!*
*حتّى أنّي فعلتُ هذا عندَ خِطبتي ، ولم أكن لأجدَ مناصاً من التّعبيرِ عن شغفي وحُبّي لهذا العلم ، وما في نفسي من تطلُّعٍ حيالَ تعلُّمي ، وبذلي للوقتِ والجُهد لتلقّي العلمِ والثّباتِ عليه .*

*لكلٍ إلى شأو العلا حركاتُ ... ولكن عزيز في الرجال الثباتُ** .*

*وقتَ خِطبتي ، وبعدَ عقد القرآن ، كنتُ أجتهدُ بالبحثِ عن كُتبٍ علميّةٍ مُناسبة نقرأ منها معاً ... كان منها : كتاب (**مختصر منهاج القاصدي**) للإمام ابن قُدامة المقدسيّ ، وكتاب (**صحيح وصايا الرّسول**) للشّيخ سعد أبو غريز ، وكتاب (**صور من حياة التّابعين**) للدّكتور عبد الرّحمن رأفت باشا .*
*وكتب أخرى تختصّ بالحياة الزوجيّة -وهذا ما أحضُّ أخواتي المتزوّجات على الاطّلاعِ عليه ، مع الحرص على مشاركة الزّوج لهنّ ، منها - على سبيلِ الذِكرِ لا الحصر :*
*كتاب** الزّوجين في خيمة السّعادة** للشّيخ عبد الرّحمن القرعاوي ، وكتاب (* *تحفة العروس* *) للشّيخ الاستانبولي ..* وكتب أخرى يمكن الاستفادة منها ..

*مضى الحالُ على ذلك - بفضل من الله .. إلى أن انتقلت لبيت الزوجيّة ..*

*أوّل زواجي صارَ قيدُ المشاغلِ يُلجمُني شيئاً فشيئاً ، إلى أن أحاطتْ بيَ المشاغلُ من كلِّ ناحية ، وثقُلَت المسئوليّةُ ، ويكأنَّ مسئوليّات الدُّنيا كلّها ألقيت على عاتقي!*
*لا أخفيكُن ،* فلم أكن لأتحمّل أيّةَ مسئوليّةٍ تُذكر حين كنتُ فتاةً *.*
*وهذه نقطة أرجو أن تتنبّهَ لها أخواتُنا اللائي لم يلتحقنَ ببيتِ الزّوجيّة بعد!*

*وهي نصيحةٌ من أختكُنَّ الطّويلبة :* 
*"* لتجتهدنَ في مهاراتِ وفنونِ ترتيبِ البيت ، وإعدادِ الطّعامِ وو ... من شئون تُجيدُها أمّهاتُنا الكريمات *" .*

*ولكن مع ما اعترضني من مشقّةٍ في أوّلِ الطّريق ..*

*كانَ لديَّ يقينٌ أنَّ حالي هذا لن يدومَ -بإذن الله ، وأنّها البدايات هكذا ... كثيراً ما تكونُ مُحرِقةً ، وإن لم تكُن ؛ فلن تكونَ النّهايةُ مُشرقة ، وأنّ شرط النّهايات تصحيح البدايات!*

*=**صِرتُ أتعلّمُ تلكَ الفنونَ شيئاً فشيئا .
= هذهِ طريقتُها في الطّبخِ جميلة ، وأكلاتُها لذيذة ؛ أسارع للتعلُّمِ منها .*
*=** وأخرى بيتُها مرتّبٌ منمّق ، أرعي بصري لطريقةِ ترتيبِها ، وأسألها عن طريقتها في تدبير بيتِها .*
*=** وتلكَ معتنيةٌ بزوجِها أيّما عناية ، أقلِّدها في اعتنائها بزوجِها ... وهكذا .*

*-حتّى بدأتُ أضبطُ أكثرَ الأكَلات الرّئيسة .*
*-ووضعتُ لي جدولاً خاصّاً لترتيبِ أعمالي ، وهو جدولٌ يوميّ ، أكتب فيه ما سأصنعُ -إن شاءَ ربّي- من لحظةِ استيقاظي إلى منامي.*

*-وصرتُ مع الوقت أعرفُ ما الذي يحبُّ زوجي ؛ فآتيه ، وما يُبغضُ ؛ فأجتنبه ..*

*بدأتُ أشعرُ باستقرارٍ ملموسٍ في هذا الأمر ، إلّا أنّني في الشّأن الآخر (* *طلبي للعلم ، وتفرُّغي للقراءة* *) كنتُ أدري أنِّي مُقصِّرة وأنّ همّتي خبُتَت ، وأن نشاطي ضعُف ؛ لكنّني* لا أقنِع نفسي بذلك ألبتّة *- إلّا أن يكونَ في أمرٍ ، يدفعُني شعوري فيه بالقصور إلى صلاحِ حالي .*
*فأجعل علوَّ الهمّة أمامَ عينيّ ، وأقول : سأعودُ كما كنت -بمشيئة الله ، بل خيراً مما كنت .*
*لا أقول :* *أنَّـى لي أن أعود ، أو كيف لي أن أعود**؟*
*بل كنتُ أردِّد : ستعودينَ يانفسي إلى ما كُنتِ بل إلى أفضلَ مما كنتِ -إن شاء الله .* 
*وإن سألتْني-تيكَ النّفس : كيف أعود!؟ قلتُ لها :* *عودي شئتِ أم أبيتِ**!*
*فلا وقتَ لسؤالٍ أو استفصال ، فالحقُّ واضح جليّ ، ومن عرفَ الحق ، سعى إليه سعيَه مُقبلاً دونَ تردُّد!*
*وبهذا الصّدد تذكّرتُ موضوعاً كنتُ قد كتبتُه -بعدَ مُضيِّ شهرين على زواجي -بعد استيائي الشّديد من حالي الذي أنا عليه:*
*كتبت :*
عودي يا نفسي ؛ فقد أسرفتِ أسرفتِ ، ولم تُحسني التّصرُّف .*!*

*فلا تأذني لها بسؤالٍ أو استفصال ؛ بل اجعليها تُقبلُ على الحقِّ - لا تخشى أحداً إلّا الله ..*

*عوّديها على الإقبالِ لا الإدبار ، عوّديها على علوِّ الهمّةِ ، و فتحِ أبوابِ الخيرِ دونَ قرعٍ أو استئذان!*

*وإن تمرّدت بقولِها : اسألي واستفصلي ، استعيني بفلانٍ وفلانة ، اسأليهم عن السُّبل لرفعِ الهمّة!؟*

*أجيبُها : لن أفعل ، ولن أسأل ؛ فـ(*كَثرَة السُّؤالِ وَالاسْتفصَالِ تُمِيتُ الهِمَم والعَزَائِم*)!!*
*لن أحولَ بإضاعةِ وقتي بالسّؤالِ والاستفصال ، بيني وبينَ ما يسّرهُ الله لعباده من خير!*

*فسبُلُ** تعلُّمِ العلمِ بيِّنة .*
*و**طرُقُ** تنظيمِ الوقتِ معروفة .*
*و**وسائلُ** التّوفيقِ بينَ بيتِ الزوجيّةِ وحقوقِ الأرحامِ والإخوان معلومة .*

فلمَ يا نفسي تهْوَينَ تِكرارَ السّؤالِ ذاتِهِ دونَ شروعٍ وإقبال*!؟*

لم تعيدينَه عشراتِ المرّات ، وقد علمت إجابته من المئات*!؟*

*أمّا عن* *السُّبُل**:* 
*فمناهجُ أهلِ العلمِ معروضةٌ في كُلِّ مكان ، ويعرفُها القاصي والدّاني ..*
*ابدأي بعدَ الاستعانةِ بالله بحفظِ كتابِه ، اختاري رفيقةً تحفظينَ معها ، وتُراجعا القرآنَ معاً ؛ فإن لم يكُن ؛ فالتحقي بإحدى أكاديميّاتِ حفظِ القرآن ، سواء في بلدتك أو* هنا على الشّبكة* ، فإن لم يكُن فحاولي أن تجعلي لكِ برنامَجاً يوميّا للحفظ ( في اليوم وجهاً أو وجهين ) لا تفرّطي فيها أبدا ..*

*الحلُّ كُلُّ الحلِّ في تلك ، هي ثلاثةٌ لا رابعَ لها! فعمَّ تسألين بعدَها ، وأيُّ إجابةٍ تُريدين!!؟* 

*وأمّا عن طلب العلم ؛ ليكن إلى جانب حفظِك لكتاب الله ؛ إن كانَ حفظك جديداً ؛ فاجعلي القسطَ الأكبرَ من الوقتِ للحفظ والأقل لطلب العلم ، وإن كان قديماً ويحتاجُ تثبيتاً ، فعلى عكسِ المنوالِ السّابق.*
*وأمّا عن طلبِ العلم :*
*فاختاري لنفسكِ فنّاً مُعيّنا وأتقنيهِ جيّداً سواء كان ( عقيدة ، تفسير، حديث ، فقه ، سيرة ، أو نحو ) .*
*إلى جانبِ ذاك ابدأي بدارسةِ مواد من باقي الفنون ..* 
*وهي موجودةُ في جداولَ خاصّة تضمُّ عدداً من كتُبِ أهلِ العلم وتأتي على مراحل بحسبِ المرحلة التي وصلَ لها الطّالب ، وهذه المنهجيّات متوفّرة على الشّبكة .* 
*وقد قمتُ برفعِ إحداها بملف في هذه المُشاركة .. وهي منهجيّة للتدرُّج في طلب العلم ، منتقاة من كتب العلماء ونصائحهم ، وتحتاج* فقط* تخصيصَ ساعتين ونصف يوميّا من وقت طالب العلم ؛ ليجني ثمرَتَها - بمشيئة اللهِ تعالى .*

وطبعاً عليكِ أن تُدركي أنَّ توفيقَ اللهِ سبحانَهُ لك ، هوَ سرُّ رشادِك وهدايتك لهذا العلم ، وكم راقت لي مقلوةٌ ، كنتُ قرأتُها عن الشّيخ بكر أبو زيد -رحمه الله ، قال :* "طلاب العلم - سبحان الله - دائما يسألون عن الكتب والمتون التي تصلح للحفظ والدراسة؛ العلم هو توفيق من الله، فاسئل الله أن يوفقك للعلم، إذا وفقت للعلم عرفت مالذي يصلح وما الذي لا يصلح" ا.هـ* *بلفظ المقدم .*

*طبعاً وسائل العلم متوفّرة في زماننا هذا - بفضل الله تعالى :* 
*فهذه* الأكاديميّة الإسلاميّة* قد فتحت أبوابها على مصراعيها لكلِّ مُريدٍ للعلمِ ، ساعٍ لنيله .*
*وهذا :* معهد افاق التيسير الإلكتروني* .*
*وهذه :* شبكة تعليم طموح العالمية* .* 
*وهذا :* معهد الكتاب والسنة *.*
*وهذا :* معهد بن تيمية الشرعي بإشراف الشيخ العلامة المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني -حفظه الله.
*وهذه :* مدرسة بصائر* .*
*وهذا :* معهد الصراط للعلوم الشرعية* .*
*وهذه :* مدرسةُ ورثةِ الأنبياء *.*
*وهذا :* معهد النصرة الشرعيّ* .*
*وهذه :* أكاديمية إمام الدعوة العلمية العالمية *.*

*وكلُّها معاهد سليمةُ المُعتقدِ والمنهج -بفضل الله تبارك وتعالى . كما أنّها مجّانيّةً أيضا .* 


*وأّما عن* *طُرُقِ* *تنظيم الوقت ؛ فقد أشارت عليّ إحدى الأخوات** ،  وكنتُ- ولا زلتُ- آخذُ بنصيحتِها في أغلبِ الأحيان ؛ لما أرى بها من موافقةٍ للصّواب ، وحُسنِ  فَهمٍ لطبائعِ المرءِ ، ونُصحِهِ وفقاً لذلك ، معَ عدم إغفالها لجانبِ الاستقامةِ الدّينيّة ، وما يرقى بالمُسلم إلى صلاحِ الحالِ في الدّينِ والدّنيا ، هذا أكثر ما جعلني أستمسك بنصائحها وأعَض عليها بالنّواجذ .**.* 
*ولا أقول غيرَ : أسأل الله أن يجزيها عنّي كلَّ خير وأن يبارك فيها ، وأن يجعلها من عبادِ الله الصالحينَ المُصلحين ، وأن يرزقها من كلَّ ما تمنّت نفسُها من خيري الدُّنيا والآخرة ..*
*كانَ مما أشارت عليَّ الأستاذةُ ، :*
*- تخصيص ورقة لكتابة المهامّ في كلِّ يوم ، وترتيبها ضمنَ هذه الورقة ، معَ الأخذ بعين الاعتبار وجود التكامل والتّوازن بينَ المهام في الورقة .* 
معَ تطبيق قاعدة* : "** شيئين في وقتٍ واحد** " -*
*فتطبخي الطّعام ، وفي تلك الأثناء تقومي بجليِ الصّحون ..*
*أو تغسلي الملابس ، وفي الأثناء ذاتِها تقومينَ بكنسِ البيت .*

*وأثناءَ ما سبقَ من مهام ؛* تسمعينَ محاضرةً لأحد المشايخ الأفا*ضل** ..*
*وأنا حقيقة تروقُ لي كثيراً دروسُ الشّيخ الشّنقيطي ؛ فهي تجمعُ بينَ الفقهِ والوعظ ، وهذا من أكثر -ما أراهُ- يُحدث في النّفسِ أثراً ..*

*هناك سلسلة تتكوّن من ستّة أشرطة - إن لم يخب ظنّي- وهي للشّيخ محمّد المختار الشّنقطيّ -حفظه الله ، عنونَ لها بـ (* *سلسلة فقه الأسرة** ) ، وهي سلسلة نافعةٌ ماتعة كثيرا .*

*وأنصحُ طالبات العلم بسماعِها كاملة ؛ لما فيها من نفعٍ وفائدة .*

*وأمّا عن* *وسائل* *التّوفيق بين بيت الزّوجيّة وحقوق الأقارب ؛ فمردُّه للصّدق مع الله ، وسؤاله التّوفيقَ لهذا ..*

*فتبقى الفتاةُ بعدَ زواجِها :* 
*-على علاقةٍ طيّبةٍ معَ والدتِها ؛ تكلّمها وتلاطفها وتمازحها .*

*وتحرص على أن تظلَّ علاقتها سويّةٍ طيّبة مع إخوتِها جميعاً وكذا مع أقاربها ؛ فتطمئن على أحوالهم بينَ حينٍ وآخر ، وتزورهم -بصحبة زوجها- ، كذا تلحّ عليهم بالزّيارة ، وتكرمهم أيّما إكرام ..*
*[*] وكذا لا تنسَ أخيّتُنا أخيّاتِها ورفقياتِ دربِها بعدَ زواجِها .. بل تستمسك بالخيِّراتِ منهنّ أشدَّ استمساك ، وتتواصل معهنّ كلّما سنحت الفرصةُ لهذا ..* 
*ولا تقطع عنهنّ رسائلَها الدّعويةّ والعلميّة بين كلِّ أسبوعينِ ثلاثة ..*


*نعودُ إلى حيثُ كُنّا ، حيثُ النّفس!*

*فنفسي التي بينَ جنبيّ خُلِقت ضعيفة ، فلمَ أزيدُها بِحيْرتي وتخبُّطي ضعفاً على ضعفِها*
*وسوءاً على سوءِها!؟*
*لا أرى هذا إلّا سبيلاً للحيلولةِ دوني وبلوغ مقصدي ؛ فلن أفعل ..*

*كانت تيكَ المبادئ راسخةً عندي رسوخَ الصّخرةِ في عُرضِ البحر .*
*وهذا-بفضل الله تبارك وتعالى- من* *بركةِ مرافقتي لأهلِ العلم ،*
* والنّهلِ من فيضِهم ،الذي لا ينضبُ معينه ولا ينقطعُ سلسبيلُه عن العارفينَ بالله** ..*

*وذاكَ الرّسوخ-أحسبهُ- حجرَ العثرة في طريقِ إبليس ، ينكسُ رأسَهُ في الثّرى كلّما أرادَ لعبادِه التّقهقُرَ والانتكاس!*

*يأتيني إبليس :* *ألا ترينَكِ قد غدوتِ كسولةً خاليةً منَ الجدِّ والنّشاطِ بعد زواجك**!؟*

*فأجيبُه - بنفسٍ أبيّةٍ :* *بل سأزدادُ همّةً ونشاطاً بعدَ زواجي** .*
*وسيكونُ زواجي خيرَ مُعينٍ لي بعد اللهِ عزّ وجلّ في طريقي** - .*
*وسأكونُ زوجةً لا تعرفُ الاستسلامَ للشواغلِ ، ولا تجيدُ صُنعَ المبرّرات لترفعَ عن نفسِها التّهمَ لما هيَ فيهِ من تراجعٍ وتخاذُل** ..*

*كلُّ ذاكَ بمشيئةِ الله تعالى** ..*

*وبذا أطردُ وساوسَه -عليه لعائنُ الله ما دامت السّماوات والأرض ، وأحولُ دونَهُ ودونَ الوفاءِ بوعده الذي أخذَه على نفسه ؛*
*ليحزُنَ الذين ءامنوا ، ويزعزعَ توكّلهم على ربّهم وثقتهم به - جلّ وعلا .*


* وانتظرنني في الفصل القادم لأروي لكنَّ الخطوةَ التي تلي تمسُّكي بمُعتقداتي السّالفة وعضّي عليها بالنّواجِذ** .*

*إن شاء الله تعالى ..*

----------


## حكمة

اللهم بارك ، اللهم بارك ، اللهم بارك في أخيتنا طويلبة علم حنبلية
اللهم آمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

أسلوب شائق ماتع
نفعنا الله بكِ وشكر لكِ حرصكِ ونصحكِ




> *وانتظرنني في الفصل القادم لأروي لكنَّ الخطوةَ التي تلي تمسُّكي بمُعتقداتي السّالفة وعضّي عليها بالنّواجِذ** .*


زادكِ الله من فضله, وفي انتظار البقية على شوق.

----------


## هدير

> طبعاً وسائل العلم متوفّرة في زماننا هذا - بفضل الله تعالى : 
> *فهذه* الأكاديميّة الإسلاميّة* قد فتحت أبوابها على مصراعيها لكلِّ مُريدٍ للعلمِ ، ساعٍ لنيله .*
> *وهذا :* معهد افاق التيسير الإلكتروني* .*
> *وهذه :* شبكة تعليم طموح العالمية* .* 
> *وهذا :* معهد الكتاب والسنة *.*
> *وهذا :* معهد بن تيمية الشرعي بإشراف الشيخ العلامة المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني -حفظه الله.
> *وهذه :* مدرسة بصائر* .*
> *وهذا :* معهد الصراط للعلوم الشرعية* .*
> *وهذه :* مدرسةُ ورثةِ الأنبياء *.*
> ...


 
جزاك الله خير على هذي الروابط

----------


## هدير

جزاك الله خير 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة

----------


## النورهان

جزاك الله خيرًا، وأدام توفيقه لك

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

متابعة من البداية بصمت..بارك الله فيك..ولكن دخلت لأسجل حضوري معك في تجربتك..

----------


## مروة عاشور

في انتظاركِ أختنا المفضال
وفقكِ الله وبارك في وقتكِ وجهدكِ ويسر لكِ كل عسير.

----------


## طويلبة شنقيطية

زادكِ الله من فضلِه .. ووقاكِ شر خلقه
متابعةٌ هنا وهناك *ــ* وأنتِ تعنين ما أقول ــ لكن الله المستعان .. فمع الدراسة لا مكان ولا زمان !!
وأشكر للإشراف تثبيتهم للموضوع .. ثبتنا الله وإياهم وكل من نظر هنا على الحق إنه سميع مجيب .

----------


## مروة عاشور

طويلبة شنقيطية! 
عسا المانع خيرًا
شغلكِ الله بطاعته ورضوانه وأعانكِ ويسر لكِ سبل العلم, نسعد بطلتكِ على المجلس.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

موضوعك متميز 

قررت أن أضع مشاركة أخيرا : ))

دخلت أول مرة وأردت أن أضع مشاركة...لم أجد مجال للّقب ها هنا فتكاسلت...

دخلت مرة ثانية ثم اضطررت للقيام قبل أن أضع مشاركة!

الآن بفضل الله وضعت مشاركة



أسأل الله تعالى أن يجزيك خيرا ويفتح لك أبواب رحمته ويجمع لك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وجميع من قرأ

----------


## أمة القادر

جزاك الله خيرا أختي طويلبة علم حنبلية و باركك الله حيث كنت.
أسأل الله ان ينفع بك أخواتك و يوفقك لما فيه خيري الدنيا و الآخرة ..
واصلي وصلك الله باحسانه.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*وخيراً جزى اللهُ أخيّاتِنا الفاضلات المُباركات ، وأحسنَ إليهنّ ، وتولّاهُنّ ، وكفاهُنّ ، وزادني وإيّاهُنَّ عِلماً وفَهما..*


*(1)* طالبة العلم وسماع نظريّات بعض النّساء *.*

*أوّلى زلّات طالبة العلم أوّل زواجِها ، وأقول طالبة العلم ؛ لكونِها أدرى بما يوافقُ الشّرعَ من غيرها ؛ إذ هيَ تتحرّى مجانبةَ الحقِّ في سائرِ شئونِها ..*

*-* *سماعُ النّظريّات والأمثال التي تتناقلُها بعضُ النِّساء حولَ جبلّة الرّجال وطبائعهم وووو من أمثالٍ ونظريّات* *ما أنزلَ اللهُ بها من سلطان ، وقد تتناقلُها النّساء (**المتعلِّمات**) عن (**العاميات**)!*

*وبعضُ النّساء تعتبر الأخت المستجدّة في الزّواج زُجاجةً خاوية ، وتريدُ أن تملأها بما تراهُ هيَ صواباً وعدْلاً! ولكن تخطئ أكثرُهنَ ؛ فتسيء من حيث أرادت الإحسان.*

*وقد تعينُ إحداهنَّ الشّيطانَ على أختها ، بدلاً من أنْ تُعينَها على نفسِها بالسّير في تيكَ الحياة ببساطةٍ وأناةٍ ؛ فتبدأ بإطلاقِ نظريّاتٍ غيرِ سويَّة ، تجعل أختها تتخبَّط في بحرٍ منَ الحيرة ، وسوءِ الفَهمِ للزّوج وللحياةِ الزّوجيّة .*

*و قد تكون الأخت عرفت هذه الأقوال والأمثال* قبلَ زواجِها* ؛ ويبدأ عقلُها يهجس بها بعدَ زواجها ، أو أنّها عاينت مواقفَ سيّئة وحكاياتٍ مؤلمة!*

*حينَها ، يحصُل الزّلل ، ويكمُن الخلل ؛ إذ يُلبِّس الشّيطان على هذه الأخت المُستقيمة ، ليقنعَها أنَّ هاتِه النّساء أو هاتِه النظريّات ما أتت إلّا من واقعِ تجربة من سبقها من زوجات ، ومن خلالِ أمورٍ رأينها واعتدنَها!*

*وأنَّ هذه المشاهدات تعكسُ واقعَ الرِّجالِ ، وتحكي تصرُّفاتهم ، وما هم عليه جميعاً!*

*- ولا أفتئ أذكرُ* موقفاً حصل لي في الشّهر الثّالث من زواجي* :*

*كنتُ في زيارةٍ لإحدى أخيّاتي المُباركات -ممّن أحسبُهنَّ على خير- ، اتّصلت بها إحدى الرّفيقات ، وأخبرتها أنّها ستذهبُ معَ ثُلّةٍ من النّساء لرحلةٍ خفيفةٍ قريبة ، شاورتني في الذّهاب ، استأذنتُ حينَها زوجي ، ورافقتُهن في رحلتهنّ ..*

*أوّل جلوسِنا -وإن كان المقام مقام بسط ومؤانسة - إلّا أنّ الجلسة صارَ يتخلّلها شيء من الاستهزاء والغيبة!*
*حينَها بادرت إحدى أخواتِنا التقيّات، ممّن أحسبهنَّ على خيرٍ ، ولا أزكّيها على الله ، بالتذكير ببعض الأمور المهمة في حياة المرأة المُسلمة ؛ ككثرة الذِكر ، وقيام الليل ، وصلاة الضّحى .. وغير ذلك .*

*ثمَّ غمزتني تيكَ الأخت لأتحدّث ؛ حينها كانَ قد عنَّ ببالي حديثُ أمِّ زرع .*
*سردتُ الحديث ، مع الوقوفِ على معاني بعض مفرداته ، ثم ولما انتهيتُ من سردِ الحديث ، عجبتُ لأوّل مقولة كانت من إحداهُنّ؟!*

*قالت:* إذن غيبة الزّوج جائزة*!*

*أجبتها ، بقولي: بل هذه لم تكُن في حقّهم غيبة ، فهؤلاءِ الرّجال مجاهيل ولا يُعرفون ، والغيبة لا تكونُ لمجهول أي لا تُعتبر غيبة في حقّه.*

*ثمَّ عرّجتُ على ذكرِ بعضِ الفوائد في الحديث من مثل :*
*-* *إيناسِ عائشة -رضي الله عنها- للنّبيّ ، وذكرِها للمُستظرفاتِ اللطيفة لتدُخلَ على قلبِه البهجةَ والسّرور** .*
*-* *وفيه هديُ النبيّ مع أهله ، وكيف أنّه كانَ ينصتُ لكلامِ أهله ، وكيف أنّهُ علَّقَ بقوله : " كنتُ لكِ كأبي زرعٍ لأمِّ زرع " هذا دليلٌ على انتباهِ حواسِّه-صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلّم- جميعِها للقصّة التي حكتها لهُ زوجتُه عائشة-رضي الله عنها وأرضاها** .*

*في ذاتِ الوقت : وإذ بتعليق من إحدى الأخوات ...*
*استبشرتُ خيراً ..*

*ولكنّني عدتُ خائبة!*

*قالت:* *والله هذه القصّة لو قلناها لأزواجنا* *؛* *لناموا في وسط القصّة**!*
*وبعدَها (ضحكٌ وقهقة)!*

*فقلت :* *الله المُستعان ، مثلُ أولئكِ كيفَ يُرجى منهنَّ خيراً لمن تُجالسهنَّ -وهي ما زالت في الطّورِ الأوّل من حياتِها-** ؟؟!*

*فأخذتُ من حينِها على نفسي عهداً بأنْ :*
*لا ألقي لتيكَ المجالسِ أهميّةً كبيرة ، بل صرت أنئى عنها جانباً قدرَ استطاعتي**..*

*وإن جاءتني إحداهُنَّ بلباسِ الواعظينَ ، وبدأت بطرحِ النّصائحِ والوصايا بينَ يديَّ ؛ كنتُ لا أظهرُ لها خيراً ولا شرّاً إلا أن يكونَ في كلامِها :* 
*معارضةً صريحةً لنصِّ الكتابِ والسنّة .*

*"**وكم كلمة أهوت بصاحبها وختمت على قفاه** :* *والله لا يُفلح**! "*

*ولستُ أريدُ بما قلتُ إعراضَ أخيّتِنا عن كُلِّ مجلسٍ ومجمَع**!* *لا أبدا**!*

*بل كثيراً ما يكونُ كلام أخيّاتنا مُفيداً ، ويُنتفعُ به ، وبالأخص ممّن قطعنَ شوطاً طويلاً في هذه الحياة ، ومن جرّبنَ ؛ فعرفن أمورَ كثيرة قد تخفى على أفهامِ أكثرِ النِّساء!*

*والمُخبر دونَ تجربة قد يُخالفُ المجرِّب؛ ومصداقُ هذا ما جاء عنِ الصحابيِّ الجليل :* *عليِّ بن أبي طالب** حين قال:* 
*"** واستدِل على ما لم يكنْ بما كان فإنّ الأمورَ اشتباه* *"!*

*ومثله ما سمعتُ من* *الشّيخ الحويني** في ج1 من* *(سلسلة مدرسة الحياة**) ، حيث ذكر -حفظه الله : "* *أنَّ التّجربة من أعون ما يعين العبد على تأمّل الأحداث الجارية ، ومامن حدثٍ مضى إلّا والّذي يأتي شبيه به ، مع اختلافِ الشّخوص ، إنّما يحتاج المرء إلى تأمّل ؛ ليدرك العظة والعبرة فيما مضى ؛ ليستعينَ عليه في حياته الحاضرة "**.**.*

* وليسَ ذاكَ يعني أنَّ كُلَّ من خاضت غمارَ تجربه " فكلامها مجانبٌ للصّواب "!*

*بل ..* الضّابطُ الذي أبني عليهِ كلامي *هوَ :*

*موافقةُ ما تقولُ للشّرعِ و عدمه ..*
*فبعضهنُّ تتكلَّمُ بكلامٍ ، وتأتي بنظريّاتٍ لا تبتٌّ للشّرع بأيِّ صلة لا من قريب ، ولا من بعيد!*
*وأخريات تتكلّمُ بكلامٍ موافقٍ لما جاءَ في شرعِنا ، من حيثُ تدري أو من حيث لا تدري!*

العُمدة *:* *أنْ لا تأخذي من عاميّةٍ أو حتّى طالبةٍ للعلمِ كلاماً لا تجدينَ فيهِ متابعةً للحقِّ ، ومجانبةً للصّواب ..*

*وأن لا تأذني لكلمةٍ باختراقِ عقلِك قبلَ تمحيصٍ وتثبُّتِ وبحثٍ في صوابِها من عدمه* *..*

*-* كلّمتني* إحداهُنّ أوّلَ زواجي -وهيَ من طالبات العلم ، آثرت أن تدخلَ على قلبِ أخيّتها شيئاً من الانبساطِ والسُّرور ، وأنا أدركُ قصدَها جيّدا .*
*لكنّني رأيتُ أنَّ إيثارَها ذاكَ ربّما لنْ يكونَ في محلِّه ؛ إن كانَ لمن لا تُدرك أنّ كونَ هذه القصّة تُقال على وجه الدُّعابة ليسَ إلّا ..*

*يُقال** : أنَّ أحدهم أخبرَ جمعاً من النّاس أنَّ الحياة الزّوجية في أوّلها تكونُ حُلوةً طيّبة ، ولكن سرعانَ ما تصيرُ مريرةً نكدة!* 
*ومثّل لهم على هذا بكون الحياة الزوجية ، ك**برميل في أعلاه طبقة عسل ولكن بعد هذه الطبقة هناك طبقة من (الزفتة)! -وهي مادّة تُعبَّد بها الطرُق**!* 

*وإذ بأحدهم ينهض قائلاً : ولكن أنا مُذ دخلتُ مضمارَ الحياة الزّوجية ، وأنا أعيشُ كدراً وهمّا!*
*فأجابه ذاك:* *أنتَ يبدو أنَّك قد دخلتَ البِرميلَ من العكس**!!!* 

*وأخرى سمعتُها : في رجلٍ اصطحبَ زوجتَهُ في أوّلِ سنة من زواجهما لإحدى الفنادق ، ولما أن أرادت أن تنزلَ عن الدَّرج ؛ كادت أن تسقط ، فأمسكَ بيدها ، وقال : (* *باسم الله عليك* *) ..*
*وفي السنة التي بعدَها ، حلّوا بالفُندقِ ذاته ، فسقطت زوجته في نفس المكان ؛ فقال لها : (* *أعُميتِ ، أما تَرَيْن؟** )!!*

*هي طريفة ، إلا أنّ كثرة ترديد مثل هذه الطّرائف ، قد لا تُناسبُ أكثرَ الأخوات المُستجدّات ، اللائي دخلنَ هذه الحياة بأملٍ وفألٍ ، وقد تُحدث شؤماً في نظرتهن لهذه الحياة ؛ فيعشنَ أوّلَها وآخرَها في توجُّسٍ وخوف!!*

*-* كلّمتني إحداهنّ* عبرَ الهاتف ، سألتني عن حالي معَ زوجي؟* 
*-حمدتُ اللهَ وأثنيتُ عليه .*
*إلّا أنّها مُباشرة ، عقّبت بقولها : " لا تخافي بكرة بتشوفي الحياة مزبوط! " تقصد أن حال الأزواج أوّلها يكون حلواً نضراً ثمَّ لا يلبث إلا أن ينقلبَ مريراً كدِراً!!*
*وكأنّي بها تردَّد ما تردِّدُه بعضُ النّساء :*
*(* *الزواج أوله تدليل وآخره تذليل** )!!!*

*ولم ألُمْها كثيراً -حقيقة ، لكونِي أدري بخلافها معَ زوجِها في ذاكَ الوقت ، وما قاست وعانت في حياتِها الزّوجيّة ، وإلا فهي أختٌ فيها من الخيرِ الشّيء الكثير ..* 

وهنا لفتة :
*لتحذر أخيّتي كلَّ الحذر** ، من:* 
*النّظر لبعض النّماذج السيّئة لأزواج وزوجات عاشوا حياتهم الزوجيّة في مشاكل ومشاجرات وووو !*
*فإنَّ كثرةَ التأمُّل في أحوالِ أولئك من أكثرِ ما يجعل لإبليسَ على عباد الله سلطاناً.*
*فتغدو الفتاة وقد حملت في عقلِها أكواماً من الخواطر السيئة عن الزواج ، وعن الحياة الزوجية بالمُجمل ..*
*وحينما تخوض غمارَ هذه الحياة ؛ تبدأ تقيس مافي عقلها من تصوُّرات على زوجها وعلى حياتِها ، وتسقط ما يحصل هنا وهناك على حياتها الزوجية ؛ فتخسر بصنيعها هذا خُسراناً مُبينا ، وتندم - ولات حين مندم !!..*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*ولعلّي أذكُر لأخيّاتي بعض تلك النّظريّات ، والأقاويل* *التي يكثًر ترديدُها في بعضِ المجالسِ ، أكتبُها على سبيلِ الذِكرِ لا الحصر :*

*1- الرِّجل ، إذا لم تحكمي قبضتك عليه من البداية ؛ تمرَّدَ عليكِ وسلبَكِ حقّك طوالَ عمرك!*
*بالعامية : (* *من أوّلها ، فرجيه العين الحمرا* *، و** قصقصيلُه جنحانُه* *)!!!*
*2- الرّجال ما عليهم أمان!*
*بالعاميّة : (* *يا مأمِّن الرجال ؛ يامأمن الميّة في الغربال* *)!!!*
*3-وكذا قولهم : الرِّجال غير صادقيين ، أنانيين!! ويتبعْنَها بقولهن (**كل الرّجال مثل بعضهم**)!*
*4- (* *أهل زوجك ما تعطيهم عين** )!!*

*وغيرِ ذلكَ كثير من العبارات ، التي ما تأتي بها إلّا صاحباتُ القلبِ السَّقيم والجهلِ المُقيم!*

*وعليه :* فوصيّتي لمن تُجالسُ أمثالَ أولئك *:*

*1- ألا تُرخي العنانَ لمقولاتهنَّ هذه ألبتّة!*

*2- وألّا تفتحَ لهنَّ مجالاً لحديثٍ كهذا ألبتّة!*

*3 -وألا تتوانَ عن إسقاطِ نظريّاتِهنِّ -الخربةِ- تلكَ بأدلّةِ الكتابِ والسّنة ؛ علّهنَّ ينتهينَ عمّا عندهن!*

*وليكُن ردُّك على كلِّ نظريّةٍ من تيكَ النّظريّات ، بنظريّةٍ اجعليها عقيدًة عندَك:*

الأولى*: الرّجُل إذا أحكمتِ قبضتكِ عليه من البداية ؛* عافَكِ* في النّهاية .*

الثّانية* : في حين سمعت أخيّتُنا مقولة : "** الرِّجال غير صادقين ، أنانيين ، ما عليهم أمان* *" وغيرها من المقولات التحريضيّة ، التي تفسد العقولَ والقلوب ؛ فتقابلها بقاعدة كثيراً ما تتناقلها النّساء كذلك -إلّا أنّي أراها سليمةً إن لم يُصاحبها سوءُ فهم واستهانة بقدر الزوج - وهي قاعدة :* 

*(**ولدك على ماربيتيه وزوجك على ماعودتيه**)!!*

*فلمَ لا تعوِّد صاحبةُ هذه النظريّة زوجَها على الصّدقِ والإخلاص وعدمِ الأنانيّة ، وهذا لا يتأتّي إلّا حينَ تتحلّى أخيّتُنا بمحاسنِ الخلالِ أمامه ؛ لتصلَ بذلك لأرقى وسائلِ الدّعوةِ وهي الدّعوة بالقُدوة ، وليحسُنَ فيها بعدَها قولُ القائل:*

*"* *وراء كلِّ رجلٍ عظيم امرأة* *" !!*


الثّالثة*: بما أنَّ المرأةَ مدرسة ، ومن أعدّها أعدَّ أمّة ؛ فلعلّي أوافقُ الشّاعرَ إن قلت:*
*إنّما المرأةُ الأخلاقُ ما بقيت** ...* *فإن هيَ ذهبت أخلاقها* *؛** ذهبت**!!*

*فالمرأةُ إن ذهبَ إحسانُها ، وذهبت أخلاقُها ؛ فستذهبُ محبّتُها ، وسيذهبُ احترامُها وإجلالُها من عينِ زوجها ، وستغدو حينَها ضحيّةً لنظريّاتٍ ومقولاتٍ بالية ، دارَ عليها الزّمنُ وبارت!*

*فلا ترجو زوجةٌ ذميمةُ الأخلاقِ سيّئةُ المعاملة ؛ صلاحاً أو سداداً!*
*وليس بعامر بنيان قوم = إذا أخلاقهم كانت خرابا**!*

*ولتعلم أنَّ جُلَّ تيكَ النّظريات لا تُسمنُ ولا تغني من جوع ، وليست تصلحُ بيتاً ، ولا تصلحُ زوجاً ، بل كلُّ ما تسببه فسادُ الخلق ، وشتاتُ الأهلِ والقرابة !*

ولي لفتةٌ أرى ضرورةَ تسليطِ الضّوءٍِ عليها ، ولفتِ الأنظارِ إليها* :*

*" وهيَ أنَّه ليسَ كلُّ ما يٌقال يصلح لي ولغيري ؛ فقد يصلحُ لغيري ما لا يصلح لي وضدُّ الأمر صواب ، والعرب قديماً ضربوا مثلا بمثابة قاعدة تسقطُ على كُلِّ الأمثال ، وهو : (* *ما يصلح لزيد قد لا يصلح لعمرو** ، والعكس ) !!*

*فلتتأنَّ أخيّتُنا بعدَ كُلِّ ما تقرأ وتسمع ، ولتعلم أنّها حينَ تدخُل ذاكَ المِضمار أنّها ستسمع كلاماً كثيراً ، وستقرأ ، وهيَ مضطرّةٌ لأن تقرأ ، لكن لتكُن راشدةً عاقلة ، تُحسِن فَهمَ ما تسمع وتقرأ ، ولتتحرَّى الحقَّ والصّوابَ في سائرِ أحوالِها وشؤونِها ، ولتعلم أنَّ الحقَّ لا يكونُ إلّا بموافقةِ الكتاب والسنّة ، فهما الذانِ أنصفا المرأة ، واختارا لها الطّريقَ الرّاشدَ السويّ ، بعكس أهواءِ البشر وأحكامهم!*

*ولتنظُر أخيّتُنا لحياتها على أنّها حياة خاصّة ، لها قدسيّتُها وكيانُها المُستقل ، ولا تلتفت لما حولَها من نماذجَ سيّئة وحيواةٍ كدِرة ، بل تجعل النّظرةَ الحسنة تلازمها كلّما نظرت في حالِ مَنِ حولَها .. و* *العاقلُ من يعرف حدَّه فيقف عندَه* *.* 

*هذا الذي تحتاجُه طالبةُ العلم ؛* *أن تُفكِّرَ تفكيراً حكيماً راشداً ؛ يتلاشى ويندحرُ معه الفكرُ الفاسد أمامَ الفكرِ الصّالحِ السويِّ** ..*

*آخذةً بنظريّة الإمامِ العلَم ( ابن القيّم -رحمه الله ) وهي قاعدةٌ جليلة القدرِ عظيمة الشّأن ، منطوقُها أنَّ:* 
*"* أصل الْخَيْر وَالشَّر من قبل التفكّر فَإِن الْفِكر مبدأ الْإِرَادَة *" ..*
*والطلب فِي الزّهْد وَالتّرْك وَالْحب والبغض وأنفع الْفِكر الْفِكر فِي مصَالح الْمعَاد وَفِي طرق اجتلابها وَفِي دفع مفاسد الْمعَاد وَفِي طرق اجتنابها فَهَذِهِ أَرْبَعَة أفكار هِيَ أجلّ الأفكار ويليها أَرْبَعَة فكّر فِي مصَالح الدُّنْيَا وطرق تَحْصِيلهَا وفكّر فِي مفاسد الدُّنْيَا وطرق الِاحْتِرَاز مِنْهَا فعلى هَذِه الْأَقْسَام الثَّمَانِية دارت أفكار الْعُقَلَاء ، اهـ من كتاب الفوائد للإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- ج1 ، ص198 .*

*ولا تُبالي أخيّتُنا إن سمعت وصفاً من عبلةَ أو سلوى بـ (غباء) أو (سوءِ تصرُّفٍ) ، أو ، أو ...*

*بل : لتقل لهنّ بملء فيها :*
*ما أنتنَّ إلا كالراقم على الماء.. ولا يضرُّ السحابَ عتابُكن .. بل تأتي مثقلةً بالمياه .. فتغيث النّاس ، وتغيظ السُّفهاء!*
*(* *ولا يحيق المكرُ السيِّء إلا بأهله** )!*

*وهاتِه أبيات أهديها لكلِّ أختٍ سئمتْ عتابَ من تبغي لها غيرَ ما يوافقُ شرعَ ربِّها ، ومن تظنُّ أنّها بعتابها هذا تُحسن لأخيّتها ، وتعنها على صلاحِ الحال ، ولكنها ما عرفت أنّها قد تودي بها إلى شفا جرفٍ هار!*

*أنشدي لها يا فاضلة:*

*أقلِّي عليَّ اللومَ يا ابنةَ مُنذِرٍ** ...* *ونامي وإن لم تشتهِ النّومَ ؛ فاسهري**!*


وانتظرنني في الفصلِ القادم .. بمشيئة الله تعالى* ، مع حِصنٍ آخر من حصونِ طالبةِ العلمِ حالَ زواجِها ..* 

*وأسألُ اللهَ أن يصرف عنّا كلَّ خللٍ وزلل ، وأن يجعلَنا وقّافينَ عندَ الحقِّ ، عارفينَ له ..*

*وكتبتها : محبّتُكن /* *الطّويلبة** ..*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

عُذراً للأخوات ، يبدو أنّني نسيتُ رفعَ ملفّات المنهجيّة في طلب العلم للمجلِس!
هيَ في المُرفقات ..
أسألُ اللهَ أن يوفّقني وإيّاكُنَّ لكُلِّ خير ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

بالنسبة لحديث أم زرع ؛ فقد سألت إحدى الأخوات عن مصدر الكلام المُتعلِّق بغيبة المجاهيل ؛  وهذا الكلام أنقلُه عن الإمام ابن حجر -رحمه الله- في كتابه فتح الباري ، :
وفيه أن ذكر المرء بما فيه من العيب جائز إذا قصد التنفير عن ذلك الفعل ولا يكون ذلك غيبة أشار إلى ذلك الخطابي وتعقبه أبو عبد الله التميمي شيخ عياض بأن الاستدلال بذلك إنما يتم أن لو كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمع المرأة تغتاب زوجها فأقرها وأما الحكاية عمن ليس بحاضر فليس كذلك وإنما هو نظير من قال في الناس شخص يسيء ولعل هذا هو الذي أراده الخطابي فلا تعقب عليه وقال المازري قال بعضهم ذكر بعض هؤلاء النسوة أزواجهن بما يكرهون ولم يكن ذلك غيبة لكونهم لا يعرفون بأعيانهم وأسمائهم قال المازري وإنما يحتاج إلى هذا الاعتذار لو كان من تحدث عنده بهذا الحديث سمع كلامهن في اغتياب أزواجهن فأقرهن على ذلك فأما والواقع خلاف ذلك وهو أن عائشة حكت قصة عن نساء مجهولات غائبات فلا ولو أن امرأة وصفت زوجها بما يكرهه لكان غيبة مجرمة على من يقوله ويسمعه إلا إن كانت في مقام الشكوى منه عند الحاكم وهذا في حق المعين فأما المجهول الذي لا يعرف فلا حرج في سماع الكلام فيه لأنه لا يتأذى إلا إذا عرف أن من ذكر عنده يعرفه ثم إن هؤلاء الرجال مجهولون لا تعرف أسماؤهم ولا أعيانهم فضلا عن أسمائهم ولم يثبت النسوة إسلام حتى يجري عليهم حكم الغيبة فبطل الاستدلال به لما ذكر اهـ
فتح الباري للإمام ابن حجر -رحمه الله - ج9 ، ص 275-276 .

----------


## مروة عاشور

> *ولم ألُمْها  كثيراً -حقيقة ، لكونِي أدري بخلافها معَ زوجِها في ذاكَ الوقت ، وما قاست  وعانت في حياتِها الزّوجيّة ، وإلا فهي أختٌ فيها من الخيرِ الشّيء الكثير  ..*


أحسن الله إليكِ وزادكِ علمًا وفهمًا وحسن ظن بأخواتكِ
بعض طالبات العلم تبالغ في ردة فعلها وتسيء الظن بمن تنصحها بحسن نية, أو تتحدث بغير فهم؛ فتكيل لها التهم بخبث النية وسوء المقصد, ولعل من العدل أن تجمع طالبة العلم بين رد القبيح من النصح وحسن الظن بقائلته.

----------


## مروة عاشور

> وانتظرنني في الفصلِ القادم .. بمشيئة الله تعالى* ، مع حِصنٍ آخر من حصونِ طالبةِ العلمِ حالَ زواجِها ..* 
> 
> *وأسألُ اللهَ أن يصرف عنّا كلَّ خللٍ وزلل ، وأن يجعلَنا وقّافينَ عندَ الحقِّ ، عارفينَ له ..*


أسلوب مشوق ونصائح قيّمة نفع الله بها كل من تقرأ, وأثقل بها موازين أخيتنا الطويلبة المبدعة.
في انتظارها على شوق, وفقكِ الباري لكل خير وفلاح.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

جزاكِ الله خيراً أستاذتي الفاضلة ، وباركَ فيك ، وأحسنَ  إليك ..
وشكر اللهُ لك على تنبيهكِ النّبيهِ ذاك ..
جعَلنا اللهُ ممن خلُقهم القرآن ، وهديهم وسمتُهم سمةُ خيرِ الخلق محمّد بن عبد الله -صلّى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلّم ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيكِ موضوع رائع، وأسلوب مشوق، ونصائح ثمينة.

بارك الله لك ونفعك ونفع بك.

أسأل الله أن يرزقنا العزيمة والثبات.

قرأت جزء من الموضوع وأعدك إن شاء الله أن أعود إليه مرات ومرات إلى أن أتمه بإذن الله.

سآئلة المولى جل في علاه أن يجزيكِ خير الدنيا والأخرة وأن يجعل ما خطته يداكِ في ميزان حسناتك.
.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

حيّاكِ الله أخيّتَنا المُباركة أم عبد الرّحمن ، وبيّاك ، وباركَ في ممشاكِ ومسعاك .. 

جزاكِ الله خيراً وباركَ فيك .. مُتابعتُك وتعقيبُك يسرُّني يا فاضلة ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
أعجبني الموضوع كثيرا وراق لي ولي عودة بعون الله لاكمال قراءته

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

انتهيت من قراءة الموضوع وتمنيت لو يطول أكثر
وفي شوق على أحر من الجمر للبقية
فأرجوا ألا تتأخري

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> وانتظرنني في الفصلِ القادم .. بمشيئة الله تعالى* ، مع حِصنٍ آخر من حصونِ طالبةِ العلمِ حالَ زواجِها ..*


أسفة على الإلحاح لكن صدقا الموضوع شيق
متى سيكون الفصل الجديد؟

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> أعجبني الموضوع كثيرا وراق لي ولي عودة بعون الله لاكمال قراءته


وعليكِ السّلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. حييتِ أخيَّتَنا أم عبد الرّحمن .. وأشكر لكِ هذا التّشجيع والحفْز الطيّب لأخيّتِك ..
التتمّة ستأتي ليلةَ غدٍ بمشيئة الله تعالى .. 
أسأل الله لي ولك ولأخيّاتِنا المُباركات التّوفيقَ والسّدادَ والرَّشاد ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

اللهم آمييييييين يا رب

تشجيعي وتحفيزي لأنه موضوع فعلا قيم ويتطرق لأمور هامة تجادل فيها الكثيرات ممن ينسبن لأهل الإلتزام مثل ما ذكرتِ عن نصائح الأخوات للمتزوجات والتي غالب نصائحهن لا تطابق الشرع

وقد قالت احدى الأخوات عندما قرأت موضوعك، دعونا نجعله حملة لتغيير المفاهيم الخاطئة عند الناس وبالأخص طالبات العلم

في انتظارك

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية



----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية



----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*نأتي إلى ثاني حِصنٍ من حُصونِ طالبةِ العِلم ، حالَ زواجِها :

(2) طالبة العِلم والوقايةُ من الانتكاس!
لتعلم أختُنا الطّالبة عندَ زواجِها أنّها قد دخلت مِضماراً جديداً ، وأقبلت على حياةٍ جديدة ، وسترى أموراً ، وستعترضُها أشياء لم تكن لتخض غمارَها وهي في ظلِّ أهلِها!
نعم ، قد تمرُّ بأخيّتِنا ظروفٌ وقد تحيطُ بها المِحَنُ والفتَن وهي فتاة ، لكن لمحنِ الزّواج شكلٌ آخر ، وطبيعةٌ ثانية .
كانت في فتّوَّتِها في بيتِ أهلِها ، تجلسُ متى شاءت ، وترقدُ متى شاءت ، اهتماماتُها ليست بتيكَ الدّائرةِ الواسعة ؛ فهي منحصرةٌ على دراسةٍ وأهلٍ ورفاق!
لكنّها حين حوّلتْ رحلَها لبيتِ الزوجيّة ، فقد حوّلت مسارَ حياتِها ، واختارت مسلكاً آخرَ مغايرٌ لسابقه" .
لذا فانتقالُها لبيت الزوجيّة ، إن لم يُقرَن بحمايةٍ وحصانة ؛ فستغدو ضيّقةَ الصّدرِ ، كدِرَةَ الحال ، وستتعرَّضُ لأمور فيها من الهمِّ والغمِّ ما فيها!
ولستُ أقولُ ذاك ؛ إرباكاً لأختِنا ، وقلقلةً لفكرِها!فإنّي أدركُ أنَّ الفِكرَ في الخيرِ أنفع وأنجع منه في الشرّ! لكننّي اخترتُ اللفتةَ هذه ؛ لكوني قد رأيتُ صرفَ الشّرِّ عن الحُسبان وعدمَ التحرِّي فيه ؛ يوقعُ في الشرِّ ، ويسببُ لمن أمنهُ الهلَكةَ والسُّقوطَ - والعياذُ بالله..
وما منهج الصَّحابيِّ الجليل حذيفة بن اليمان عن أخيّاتي ببعيد ؛ إذْ يقول:
"كَانَ النَّاسُ يَسْأَلُونَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ الْخَيْرِ وَكُنْتُ أَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ الشَّرِّ ؛ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يُدْرِكَنِي" . رواه البخاري ومسلم .
فقد كان-رضي اللهُ عنه- يسأل عن الشر لا حبًّا فيه ، وإنما رغبةً في التّحذيرِ منه ، حتى لا يقعَ هو فيه أو يُبتَلى فيه أحدُ أفراد أمَّتِه .
ولستُ أظنَّ قول القائل –بخافٍ- حينَ قال: 
عرفتُ الشرَّ لا للشرِّ لكن لتوقّيه ... ومن لا يعرفِ الخيرَ من الشرِّ يقع فيه!
فلتعلم أخيّتُنا أنَّها حينَ تتغيَّر ظروفُ معيشتِها ؛ فقد يتغيّرُ حالُها عن سابِقه ، ينمُّ عنهَ ضيقُ في داخلِها ، وكدرٌ وهمّ .. 
بعض  أخواتِنا قد تكون ممّن يُحسنُ محاسبةَ النّفس من حينٍ لآخر ؛ فتجلس معَ  نفسِها جلسةً هادئةً متأنّية ، وتحاور نفسَها ، وتسألْها عن سببِ ما هيَ  فيه ، وعن الباعث الذي جعلَ حالَها ينقلبُ إلى هذا الحال!
ولكنّ  المرء لا يضمنُ لنفسِه الدّوامَ على التفكُّرِ والمُحاسبة ، فقد تغفلُ  النّفسُ وقتاً طويلاً ، ثمَّ تستقيظ في حينٍ لا ينفعُ فيه استيقاظٌ أو  حسرة! 
لذا  : ولكي لا يحلَّ البلاء ، وينزلَ على قلبِ أخيّتِنا العناءُ والشّقاء ،  فلتحذرَ الانتكاسَ في الدِّين ، ولتعرف طرُقَ الوقايةِ منه ؛ لتلزمها ،  وتستمسك بها!
ولتثق  ثقةً تامّة أنَّ الوقايةَ والتَّحصين أفضلَ من العِلاج ؛ كما أنَّ دوامَ  الذِّكرِ والاستعاذة من شرِّ إبليس أفضل من السَّعيِ لطردِه بعدَ أن  استقرَّ في قلبِ المرء!ولتعلمْ أن لا معصومَ من الانتكاس إلّا من عصمهُ الله!
* و لتهَبْ أخيّتي : بيتاً محاطاً من جوانبه جميعِها بالإسمنتِ المُسلَّح ، وآخرَ محاطٌ بسورٍ طينيِّ .
لو أنَّ لصوصاً أرادوا اقتحامَ البيتين ؛ فأيّهما يسهلُ  عليهم دخوله ؟
بالتّأكيد : ستجيبينَ أخيّتَك ، أنّهُ : ذاكَ البيت المُحاط بسورٍ طينيٍّ رخو!
وكذا – لن تخالفيني في كونِه سيصعبُ على من يقاومهم كفَّهُم عن سطوَه والعبثِ فيه ، بعدَ أنْ استقرُّوا في وسطه!؟

فالحاصل : ألّا تظنَّ أخيّتُنا بنفسِها خيراً ، وأنْ تعِ ضرورةَ الوقايةِ من الدّاءِ قبلَ وقوعِه ؛ حتّى لا تدَعَ لسمومُ (الأبالسة) أيَّ منفذٍ إلى قلبِها!
فكم من أختٍ ، ظنّت بنفسِها خيراً ، ولم تعِ ضرورةَ الوقايةِ ؛ حتّى تمكّنت سمومُ (الأبالسة) من قلبها ، واستشرت فيه ، وأتتْ على مجامعِه ؛ فطفحَ الرّانُ على قلبِها ، وما درت إلّا وهيَ قابعةٌ في وادٍ سحيق اسمهُ وادي "الانتكاس" -عافانا اللهُ وإيّاكُنَّ من ورودِه- .
إذن : 
في هذا الشّأن ، وفي شتّى شئونِك ؛ اعلمي طرُقَ الوقاية ، واسلُكي سبُلَ الحماية ؛ تسلمي شرَّ الغواية . 

أطيلي النّظرَ في كلامِ أطبّاءِ القلوب ، أمثالَ:
 الإمام ابن تيميّة وابن القيّم ، وابن الجوزي ، وابن أبي الدُّنيا ، وغيرهم كثير من الأئمّة الأخيار الأطهار ، الذينَ عكفوا على مداواة القلوبِ والأنفُس ، واعلمي أنَّ مداواةِ القلوب من أهمِّ ما ينبغي علينا معاشرَ العباد الالتفات إليه ؛ فالأجساد تبلى في الآخِر ، ولكنَّ القلوب تحيى غداً في يومٍ لا ينفعُ فيه مالٌ ولابنون ، إلّا من أتى اللهَ بقلبٍ سليم!
يقول طبيب القلوب ابن القيّم -رحمه الله- في كتابه الطبّ النبويّ (7/1) - مُحذِّراً ومُذكِّراً :
" وَمَنْ لَمْ يُمَيِّزْ بَيْنَ هَذَا وَهَذَا - طبّالقلوب ، وطب الأبدان ؛ فَلْيَبْكِ عَلَى حَيَاةِ قَلْبِهِ ، فَإِنَّهُمِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ ، وَعَلَى نُورِهِ ، فَإِنَّهُ مُنْغَمِسٌ فِي بِحَارِالظُّلُمَاتِ! " .
وكي لا يكُون ما سبقَ كلاماً تنظيريًّا بحتاً ؛ فسأسوقُ لأخيّاتي بعضاً من أقوالِ أهل العلم والدِّراية ، في سبُلِ الوقايةِ من الانتكاس ، ولعلِّي أعرضها بطريقةٍ -كما لو أنّي أعرض منشوراً صحيّاً- لطبيبٍ حاذقٍ فهيم! 
فإليكنَّ التّقارير ، أسوقُها واحداً تلوَ الآخر:
أما التقرير الأوَّل:
فهو لطبيبِ القلوب ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- من كتابه مدارج السالكين يقولُ فيه:
" إنَّ العبدَ لو اعتصمَ بالله لما خرَجَ عن هِدايَةِ الطَّاعة " !
قال تعالى: " وَمَن يَعْتَصِم بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ " .
فلو كملت عصمته بالله ؛ لم يخذله الله أبدا .
قال تعالى:* " _وَاعْتَصِمُواْ بِاللّهِ هُوَ مَوْلاَكُمْ فَنِعْمَ الْمَوْلَىَ وَنِعْمَ النّصِيرُ_*".
أي متى اعتصمتم به تولّاكم ونصركم على أنفسكم وعلى الشيطان ، وهما العدوان اللذان لا يفارقانِ العبد !
وكمال النُّصرة على العدو بحسب كمال الاعتصام بالله ، ونقض هذا الاعتصام يؤدي إلى الانخلاع من عصمة الله، وهو حقيقة الخذلان ... فما خلّا الله بينك وبين الذنب إلاّ بعد أن خذلك وخلّا بينك وبين نفسك.
ولو عصمك ووفقّك ، لما وجدَ الذنبُ إليك سبيلا ..!
أما التقرير الثاني:
فهو للشيخ ابن سعدي-رحمه الله - في ظلال بعض الآيات في تفسيره لقوله تعالى: 
" وما كان الله ليضل قوماً بعد إذ هداهم حتى يتبين لهم ما يتقون " .
قال الشيخ السعدي:
 "إنَّ الله إذا منَّ على قومٍ بالهداية ، وأمرهم بسلوك الصراط المستقيم ؛ فإنّه يتمِّمُ عليهم إحسانه ، ويبيِّن لهم جميع ما يحتاجونَ إليه ، وتدعو إليه ضرورتهم ، فلا يتركهم ضالين جاهلين بأمور دينهم ودنياهم ، وهذا دليل على كمال رحمته " .
ويُحتمل أنَّ المراد بهذه الآية:
أنّه إذا بيّن لهم ما يتّقون فلم ينقادو له عاقبهم بالإضلال جزاءا لهم على ردِّهم الحق المبين .. !

ويقول أيضا في قوله تعالى: " والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين " ..
إنَّ هذا يدل على أن أحرى الناس بموافقة الصواب هم أهل المجاهدة ، وأنَّ من أحسن فيما أمر به أعانه الله عز وجل ، ويسَّر له أسباب الهداية ..

وقال في قوله تعالى: " ولو أنّهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به لكان خيرا لهم وأشدتثبيتا .. وإذا لأتيناهم من لدناّ أجرا عظيما ولهديناهم صراطاً مستقيما " .
يقول: "وأشد تثبيتا" :
أي أنّ الله يثبت الذين آمنوا بسبب ما قاموا به من الإيمان الذي هو القيام بما وعظوا به ..

أما التقرير الثالث: 
فهو لطبيب القلوب ابن تيمية-رحمه الله تعالى- في مجموع الفتاوى يقول:
إنَّ إخلاص الدين لله يمنع من تسلّط الشيطان ومن ولايته التي توجب العداوة ، كما قال تعالى عن يوسف عليه السلام : 
"كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنه من عبادنا المخلصين" ..
فإذا أخلصَ العبدُ لربه كان هذا مانعا له من فعل ضدّ ذلك ومن إيقاع الشيطان له في ضدّ ذلك ..
وإذا لم يُخلص له الدين، ولم يفعل ما خُلِق له ، وفُطِرَ عليه عوقِبَ علىذلك ، وكانَ من عقابه تسلُّط الشيطانِ عليه ؛ حتى يزيّن له فعل السيئات، وكان إلهامه لفجوره عقوبة على كونه لم يتق الله ، فاشتغاله بالسيئات هو عقوبة عدم عمله بالحسنات كما قال الله عزّ وجل:
" فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم.. " .
أما التقرير الأخير:
فينقله ابن حجر الحافظ -رحمه الله- في كتابه فتح الباري معلقا على قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" وإن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة، حتى ما يكونُ بينه وبينها إلا ذراع، فيسبق عليه الكتاب، فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخلها " .. 
يقول: إنّ سوءَ الخاتمة لا يقع لمن استقام باطنه وصلح ظاهره ولكن يقع لمن في طويته فسادوارتياب ... 

إذن ؛ حتّى تسلك أخيّتُنا البَرَّ الآمنَ ، وتعبُر ممرَّ دُنياها بسلام ، عليها أن تُدركَ:
 1. أن اعتصامها بالله هو سبيلُها للثّباتِ على الدِّين ، وانصرافِ إبليسَ عنها في سائرِ أحوالِها .
 ولتبحث بنفسِها عن سبُلِ اعتصامِها بالله ، كيف يكون الاعتصام بالله؟ 
 2. أن مجاهدتها لنفسها ، و عدَم استسلامها لهواها ، هو سبيلُها للثّباتِ على الدِّين ، وانصرافِ إبليسَ عن قلبها .
**ولتبحث بنفسِها عن طرُقِ مُجاهدةِ النّفس ، وكيف** تكونُ مجاهدةُ النّفس؟ 
3. أنَّ قوّةَ تقواها ، وملازمتها لشرعِ الله  ، هو سبيلُها للثّباتِ على الدِّين ، وانصرافِ إبليسَ عن قلبها .
  فتبحث عن تقوى القلوب، ما يكون؟ وكيف يكون؟  
4. أنَّ كثرةَ أعمالها ، وتطبيقها لما تسمع من مواعظٍ ولما بلغها منَ العِلم ؛ هو سبيلُها للثّباتِ على الدِّين ، وانصرافِ إبليسَ عن قلبها .

 5. أنَّ تجديدَ  نيتها من وقتٍ لآخر ، واحتسابَ الأجرِ في كُلِّ قولٍ أو عمل تقومُ به ؛ هو  سبيلُها للثّباتِ على الدِّين ، وانصرافِ إبليسَ عن قلبها .
  كيف يكونُ تجديدُ النيَّة ؟ 

ولا شكَّ أنَّ لمُحاسبةِ النّفسِ بالغَ الأثرِ في وقايةِ النّفس منالعثراتِ والزلّات ؛ فالنّفس بحاجة لتخويفٍ وترهيب وتذكير ؛ لتصرفَ عن القلب ما علِقَ فيه من زللٍ وبُعدٍ عن اللهِ سُبحانَه ..

فمن هنا: 
وما  دامت أخيَّتُنا قد عرفت مكامنَ الخلل ، وأدركت مزالقَ السّوء ؛ فلتسعَ  لسلوكِ سبُلِ الوقاية ، ولتستمسك بدعائمِ الثّبات على دِينِ الله سُبحانَه ؛  ولا تجعَل من زواجِها سبباً في تقهقُرِها وتراجُعها ؛ بتعلُّقها  –الشَّديدِ- بغيرِ اللهِ سُبحانَه! ، وانشغالِها عنهُ –جلَّ وعلا- بدُنيا  رخيصة ، أو لجوئها لغيره –كلّما ألمّت بها الخطوب!-، بل تلزم كلَّ ما يصقلُ  قلبَها ، ويقوِّي إيمانها وصلتَها بالخالقِ سُبحانه ، وما أجلَّها من  لحظات تيكَ التي تسقط فيها أخيّتُنا دموعَ الخشيةِ والإنابة لله سُبحانه ،  وتسألهُ الإعانةَ والرِّعاية .
وتسألهُ سُبحانَه الثّباتَ والسّداد إلى أن يواريها الثَّرى ..

ولا  تفتُر أخيّتُنا عن ملئِ وقتِها أثناءَ شغلِها في بيتِها بسماعِ سورةٍ  مُحكمة ، أو محاضرةٍ قيِّمة تهذِّبُ بها نفسَها ، وتحيي بها قلبَها ؛ ولا  تتوانَ عن إرخاءِ سمعِها لتيكَ المُحاضرات ، علَّها تطرُق قلبَها بعدَ أن  تلامس سمعَها ؛ فتنالَ بحُسنِ إنصاتِها خشيةً وإنابةً للمولى سُبحانَه ،  وعزيمةً في نفسِها صادقةً راشدة!

ومن المُحاضرات ، التي أحضُّ أخيّاتي على سماعِها ، وبشدّة سواء المتزوّجات منهنّ أو العزباوات :
-محاضرة الإلتزام الأجوف / * *للشيخ عبد الرحمن العايد -حفظه الله .**
-محاضرة الحوَرْ بعد الكوَرْ/ للشيخ إبراهيم الدويش –حفظه الله .** 

محاضرة * *ثلاثون سببا للانتكاسة* */ للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن عايد العايد** -حفظه الله.
-مُحاضرة* *دمعة منتكس / للشّيخ خالد الرّاشد -حفظه الله .
-مُحاضرة حوار مع منتكس / للشيخ : سعيد بن مسفر-حفظه الله .
-محاضرة : لماذا انتكس فلان ؟ أكثر من 45 سبب للإنتكاسة** ، للشيخ : سلطان العمري - حفظه الله .

**  وكذا لا تفتر أخيّتُنا عن ترطيبِ لسانها بذِكرِه سُبحانَه ، بل تجعلهُ  عامراً بالتّسبيحِ والتّحميدِ والتّهليل في سائرِ صولاتِها وجولاتِها داخل  بيتها وخارجَه ..
*
*وفي الأخير: 
أأكُّد لأخيَّتِنا أنَّ الوقاية من دواعي الشرّ والفساد ، أيسر وأكثر خيراً من العلاج ، فالعلاج قد ينفع وقد لا ينفع ، ولكن الوقاية حصانة ، ومن يحفظ الله يحفظه الله ..
وانتظرنَ الفصلَ القادم ، مع حصنٍ ثالثٍ من حُصونِ أختِنا المُتزوِّجة ، يأتي تِباعاً – بمشيئةِ اللهِ تعالى .. 
واللهَ أسألهُ الهدايةَ والرَّشادَ لخيرِ النَّفسِ والعباد ..
واللهُ الموفِّقُ والهادي وحدَه ..
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> *وانتظرنَ الفصلَ القادم ، مع حصنٍ ثالثٍ من حُصونِ أختِنا المُتزوِّجة ، يأتي تِباعاً – بمشيئةِ اللهِ تعالى ..*


في انتظارك

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله!
نفعنا الله بكِ وضاعف لكِ الأجر أخيتنا المُباركة.

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وخيراً جزاكما الله أختاي الفاضلتان ، وباركَ فيكُما ، وأجزلَ لكُما الأجرَ والمثوبة  ..

ولعلِّي آتيكُنِّ بالفصلِ القادمِ صباحَ يومِ غدٍ -بمشيئةِ اللهِ تعالى .

أسألُ اللهَ لي ولأخيّاتي جميعاً التّوفيقَ والسّدادَ والرّشاد .. والبركةَ في الأوقاتِ والأعمارِ على طاعته سُبحانَه .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

في الانتظار (ابتسامة)

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

> في الانتظار (ابتسامة)


حنانيكِ عليَّ أمَّ عبدِ الرّحمن : ) ، يبدو أنَّ المشاغلَ في هذه الأيّام تأبى إلّا أن تُحاصرني في الوقت الذي أعدُ بهِ أخيّاتي!

فآمل من الفاضلات التماسَ العُذرِ لأخيّتهنّ ..

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

لكِ العذر يا غالية

----------


## مروة عاشور

كثيرة هي الفوائد التي نجنيها من هذه الصفحة العطِرة, حرّم الله صاحبتها على النار.




> يبدو أنَّ المشاغلَ في هذه الأيّام تأبى إلّا أن تُحاصرني في الوقت الذي أعدُ بهِ أخيّاتي!
> 
> فآمل من الفاضلات التماسَ العُذرِ لأخيّتهنّ ..


نعم, ما أكثر تلك الشواغل, الله وحده المستعان عليها
لكِ ما شئتِ من أعذار أخيتنا المفضال.

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

*جزاكن المولى خيرا ونفع المولى بكن يا أحبتي*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سأنتظر وأنتظر وأنتظر .........

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وخيراً جزاكما الله أختاي الفاضلتان وباركَ فيكما ..

(3) طالبة العِلم والتغلَّب على المعاناة!

لا أفتئُ أذكرُ تيكَ المجالسَ النيِّرة ، التي عجّت بالنّفعِ والخيرِ والمؤانسةِ معها!
فرفقتُنا ما كانتْ -ذاتَ حظوظٍ في الأنفُس- حتّى يَسهُلَ هدمُها وهزُّ كيانِها , ولا زالت! 
بل كانت رفقةً طيّبةً مُباركة , أخويّة ، دعويّةً علميّة!
فيها من المواقف والخطَرات والمحاورِ واللفتات ما يسرُّ القلبَ ويطربُ الوِجدان! 

لا يذكرُها سوايَ وسواها ....... ؟

ولولا خشيةَ الإطالة ، وخشيةَ تسلُّطِ الشّيطانِ ؛ لكنتُ كتبتُ شيئاً من   تيكَ المواقفِ الجميلة والمشاهدِ النّبيلة! وأنّي أدَعُها ليومٍ تسألُ فيه كلُّ نفسٍ عمّا كسبت ، وتُجزى كلُّ نفسٍ بما كسبت. 

[ انقطعتُ عنها بعدَ زواجي أشهراً خلت إلى أن   عُدتُ إليها , وإذ بها بحالٍ غيرَ الذي تركتُها عليه , ودِدْتُ تلكَ   السّاعة أن أقفزَ من شاشة الحاسِب ؛ لأجلسَ إلى جانِبِها ؛ وأربِّت على   كتفِها ، إلّا أنَّ بُعدَ البلاد ؛ حالَ دوني ودونَها ]! 
ولكن ............
ما ذا حدثَ لرفيقتي!؟
ما بها تُحادثُني بهذه الرّسميّة وتيكَ القسوة!؟ 
ما بها !؟ أيُّ شيءٍ حوّلَ قلبَها ؟ وحالَ دوني وعهدِي القديمِ بها!؟

جلستُ بُرهة! أتأمَّلُ عباراتِها الموجِعة! أتأمُّلُ وصفَها لما لاقت و عانت!
ثمَّ أتأمَّلُ تعقيباتِها بعدَ كُلِّ عبارةٍ ، وإيماءاتِها المؤنّبةِ التي تقول فيها : 
أينَ أنتِ عنّي من زمن!؟
أدركُ أنِّي مخطئةٌ بانقطاعي المفاجئِ عنها وتغيُّبي الطّويلِ عن   مرافقتِها، أدركُ أنَّ هذا الأمرَ عليها شديد ؛ وصنيعي هذا  أقسى عليها من   طرقِ الحديد!

ولكنّي ما فتئتُ أقرأُ وأقرأُ ما تبوحُ به رفيقتي إليَّ ، وكذا ما توجِّههُ إليَّ من لومٍ وعتابٍ وتثريبٍ!
تألّمتُ وتألّمت ، لكّني بدأتُ أشعرُ أنَّ كلامَها بدأ يأخُذُ منحىً أخرَ غيرَ الذي عهدتُه منها! 
قلتُ لها: أن يا أخيّة / تريّثي وتأنّي ... اهدئي ثمَّ تكلّمي!
لكنّها أصرَّت ، وما لبثت إلّا أن أعادت عليَّ ما قالت ، وعادت للعتابِ واللوم!

فكان جوابي: " أن يا أخيّة / ألا تعلمينَ أنّ   مثلي كمثلِ عبادِ اللهِ أجمع! أخطئُ وأزِل ، وأحيدُ عن الحقِّ وأضِل!؟  ألا   تعلمينَ أنّ لي أعذار لا يعرفُها إلّاي"!؟

واصلت تثريبَها ولومَها!؟
حينَها خرجت منّي كلمةُ تمّنيتُ حينَها أن لو لدغتني حيّةٌ ، أو لسعتني   عقربٌ ولم أقلها! وأسألُ اللهَ أن يغفرَ لي وأن يتجاوزَ عن زللي .

بعدَ هذه المُحادثة ، أخذتُ على نفسي أن أكتبَ لرفيقتي كلماتٍ أخويّةٍ   سويّة ؛ تسليةً وتعزيةً لها في مُصابِها ، وتكفيراً عن خطئي الذي ارتكبتُه   في حقِّها! 

قلتُ: 
أي أخيّة إنّه وربّي راعني الذي قرأت –على قلَّةِ ما قرأت- وأعلمُ أنَّ خلجاتِ قلبِك تُخفي أكثرَ مما أبدت بكثير!
ولكنّني سأمضي بحديثي هذا آخذةً بما سمعتُ وما لم أسمع! ؛ فالبلايا كثيرة ،   والشّدائدُ عسيرة .. وإن لم نعرفها . لكن حسبُنا الذي ذُقنا ؛ ومن عاينَ   عرفَ!

أي أخيّة / تعالَي معي ففي قلبي كلامٌ كثير أحبُّ أن أقدِّمهُ لك! كلامٌ علمّتني إيّاهُ دُنيايَ على قلِّةِ ما أمضيتُ من عُمري فيها!
لكنّها وربّي علّمتني ، وما زالت تُعلِّمُني ، وهذا تفضُّلٌ من ربِّ   البرايا عليَّ؛ ولولايَ لم أومِن  بأنّها مدرسة ؛ ما أدركتُ أنِّي في   مِراسٍ لما هوَ آت!
أشهدُ اللهَ أنِّي أزدادُ معَ كُلِّ ثقلٍ يُلقى على كاهلي خفّةً وراحة! ومعَ كُلِّ رزيّةٍ وبليّة ؛ رِفعةً وعُلوا!

ولستُ أقولُ ذاكَ حُباً ورغبة ، وإنّما اعترافاً ، وذِكراً للنِّعمة التي قد يظنُّها البعضُ نقمة!

أتدرينَ لمَ وكيف يا حبيبة!؟ 
لأنّ الذي يسقطُ مرّةً تلوَ المرّة ؛ يستحيلُ أن يسقطَ بعدَها! والمؤمن لا يُلدغُ من جحرٍ مرّتين! 
والمؤمنُ كيِّسٌ فطِن! يعلمُ ما جرحَت يمينُه وما كسبت بالأمس. وينهاها عن   غيِّها بعدَ علمِها ووعيها اليومَ وبعدَه ؛ لأنّهُ علِمَ وعرفَ الحقَّ؛   فوجبَ أن يعمل!

إذن أخيّة : 
هذا أوُّلً ما يتوجَّبُ عليكِ معرفتَه : أنَّ الحياةَ مدرسة ، وأنَّ ما يصيبُكِ منها ؛ هو دليلُكِ ومُرشدُك لصنيعِتك فيما بعد!

ثانيها: أنَّ الحياة فيها من البلاءِ والشّقاءِ ما فيها منَ الرّغَدِ   والهناء ، وفيها من الضّنك ما فيها من طيِّبِ العيش ، وفيها من الرّخاء ما   فيها من الشدّة . 

فالحياةُ مجبولةٌ على كدر .. واللهُ سُبحانَه وتعالى خلقنا بني الإنسان في كَبَد!

يقولُ علماؤنا : "أول ما يكابد قطعَ سرته , ثم   إذا قُمِّط قماطا , وشدَّ رباطا , يُكابد الضيقَ والتّعب , ثم يكابد   الارتضاعَ , ولو فاته لضاع , ثم يكابد نبت أسنانه , وتحرك لسانه , ثم يكابد   الفطام , الذي هو أشد من اللطام , ثم يكابد الختان , والأوجاع والأحزان ,   ثم يكابد المعلم وصولته , والمؤدب وسياسته , والأستاذ وهيبته , ثم يكابد   شغل التزويج والتعجيل فيه , ثم يكابد شغل الأولاد , والخدم والأجناد , ثم   يكابد شغل الدور , وبناء القصور , ثم الكبر والهرم , وضعف الركبة والقدم ,   في مصائب يكثر تعدادها , ونوائب يطول إيرادها , من صداع الرأس , ووجع   الأضراس , ورمد العين , وغم الدين , ووجع السن , وألم الأذن . ويكابد محنا   في المال والنفس , مثل الضرب والحبس , ولا يمضي عليه يوم إلا يقاسي فيه  شدة  , ولا يكابد إلا مشقة , ثم الموت بعد ذلك كله , ثم مساءلة الملك ,  وضغطة  القبر وظلمته ثم البعث والعرض على الله , إلى أن يستقر به القرار ,  إما في  الجنة وإما في النار" .
إنّه –لعمري- حالُ هذه الدُّنيا .. وما بينَ غمضةِ عينٍ والتفاتتِها .... يبدِّلُ اللهُ من حالٍ إلى حالِ!
اجتماعٌ ،  يعقبُه فُراق! وغِنى  يعقبُه فقر! ومحبّةٌ تعقبُها عداوة! 
 يانائمَ الليلِ مسروراً بأوّله ... إنَّ الحوادثَ قد يطرقنَ أسحارا .
فلا تظنّنَّ أخيّة أن تسلمَ من عداوةِ أهلها!؟ لا واللهِ لن تسلمي!
ليسَ يخلو المرءُ من ضدٍّ ولو ... حاولَ العُزلةَ في رأسِ الجبَل .
وإن كانوا أهلك ، ممّن يشركوكِ صُلبكِ ودمَك! وحسبُنا في هذا ما حلَّ برسولِ اللهِ صلّى اللهِ وسلّم سواءَ من بني قومِه أو غيرِهم! 
عانى من صغره ؛ ولد يتيما لم ير أباه ، وأمه لم تلبث أن ماتت ، ونشء فقيرا يرعى الغنم!
ولما أوتي الرسالة ؛  كذبوه شتموه سبُّوه ، سخروا منه ، اتّهموه بالجّنون   والكهانة والشِّعر والسِّحر ؛ حتّى بلغَ الأذى في بناته ؛ فطلُّقت بناتُه   لما جهر بالدّعوة ، ووضع سلى الجزور على رأسه ، وحاولوا قتله حتّى ربّما   ببلغت اثنا عشر محاولة! وخنقه عُقبة بن مُعيط! وأرادوا قتلّهُ عند الهجرة!   وحاصروا بيتَه! ووضع له اليهود السُّمَّ في الطّعام! وسلَّ الأعرابي عليه   السّيف فوقَ رأسِه وهو نائم! وأراد المنافقون أن يزحموا دابته -في العقبة-   في الهاوية فوقَ الجبل! حاول بنو النضير قتله غدراً! في أحُد سقط في  حُفرة!
حوصر في الشِّعب ثلاث سنين عانى أهل بيته ، وأصحابه يُعذَّبون أمامه! صبراً آل ياسر صبرا!ومات كلُّ أولاده في حياته إلا فاطمة! 

فلا تعجبي أختاه ؛ فهذا حالُ النّاس ، ولا تعجبي ؛ 
 فالليالي منَ الزّمانِ حُبالى ... مُثقلاتٍ يلدنَ كُلَّ عجيبا! والنّاسُ يتراوحونَ ما بينَ منتقدٍ ومُجرِّحٍ أو حاقدٍ أو حاسدٍ أو ممّن ينالُ في عرضِ أخيه أقلَّ من ذلكَ أو أكثر!
و ... إنًّ نصفَ النّاس أعداءٌ لمن ... ولي الأحكامَ هذا إن عدَل!

فيا أختاه : لا يضيرُكِ حقدُهم وعداوتهم وكيدُهم!
دعيهم يكيدونَ لك ، ويحثونَ في وجهكِ التُّراب ، في تيكَ الأثناء واستعيني   بالله ، تسلَّحي بالعزيمةِ والصّلابةِ أمامهم ؛ تلقميهم حينها كومةً منَ   الحجارةِ! بل وربَّما أثّرت فيهم تيكَ الحجارة! وأثّرت فيهم صلابتُك هاتِه ؛   ليتعلّموا حينَها درساً عظيماً من دروسِ الحياة! فحواهُ :
"أنَّ الصَّبرَ سلاحُ المؤمن ، ورأسُ مالِه . وأنًّ اللهَ يُدافعُ عن الذينَ ءامنوا وليسِ بضارّهم شيئا"! 

فاجعلي يا أختاه: من الصِّعابِ سُلَّماً عظيماً أشمّاً ؛ يرقى بكِ إلى ذُرى السَّحاب!
ذاكَ السُلَّم هو يقينُك بأنَّ دنياك هذه هي دارُ ممر لا دارُ مقر! تأمّلي في هذه! وقولي آمنتُ! 
وبعدَها أقولُ لكِ : أيْ أخيّة أنتِ أنتِ!

لستُ أطيقُ التّنظير ، ولن أقولَ لك: اصبري ، ثابري ، اثبتي ، فقط! 
ولكنّي سأترجمُ لكِ عباراتِي تيكَ بواقعٍ عمليّ :

تعرّضتِ لإساءة أوذيتِ وضيِّقَ عليكِ في عيشِك ، ضاقت عليكِ الأرضُ بما رحبت!؟ 
ما سببُ كُلِّ هذا في ظنِّك!؟ 

أظنّك توفقينني؟ ليبلوكم أيّكم أحسنُ عملا! 

إذن : متى ما ألمَّ بكِ بلاء أو اعترضتكِ خطوبُ الدَّنيا ومُنغِّصاتُها ، اعلمي أنَّ هذا حالُها :
جُبِلَتْ على كدَرٍ و أنت تُريدُها  ... صفواً من التّنغيصِ و الأكدارِ 
و مكلف الأيام فوق طباعها ... متطلبٌ في الماء جذوة نار!

ثمَّ : أحسِني العملَ ، لتُحسني الإجابةَ في ذاكَ اليوم ، فتفلحي وتفوزي!

ثمَّ : انظري إلى حالِ أهلِها ، بل وتذكَّري مُصابَ من حولِك ، ممّن قد يكونُون  أقربَ الأقربينَ إليكِ!

تيكَ عُدِمت الزّواجَ لإعاقةٍ في إحدى أعضائها!
وتيكَ تزوّجت وذاقتْ الويلَ من أهلِ زوجِها ، بل وقد يكونُ من زوجِها!

وتيكَ لم تُنجِب سنينَ خلت لعُقمٍ في رحمها!
وتيكَ ابتلاها اللهُ بأبناءَ عاصينَ قلبوا عليها حياتَها!

وذاكَ تمنّى الغنى ؛ فأماتهُ اللهُ لمّا اغتنى!
فقد جاءَ عن أحدِ الولاة أنّهُ ولي قضاءَ مِصر ، وحسنُ حالُه بعدَ ضيقِ   حالٍ ؛ لكنّه ماتَ في أكلةٍ اشتهاها! فحكي أنّه قالَ لمّا نزلَ به الموت:   لا إله إلّا الله ، "لمّا عِشنا مِتنا"!

سُبحانَ الله! ما حلَت هذه الدُّنيا إلّا أوحلت! 

مصائبُ ونوائبُ تحلُّ على المرءِ بعدَ أن كان يسعى لمُسببّاتِها سعياً ، ويرجو اللهَ أن يُنلهُ إيّاها!
ولمّا أن وقعت به البليّة ، وأتتهُ الرزيّة ؛ أدرك حكمةَ الله جلَّ وعلا ، وعلِم أنَّه لا يَختارُ لعبيدِه سوى الخير!

واعلمي : أنَّ الدُّنيا لولاها دارُ ابتلاء ؛ لم يُضيَّق العيشُ على الأنبياء والأخيار ، ولم يلصق بهم البلاء ، حتّى عدِموا الرّاحة! 

وأنصعُ برهانٍ : 
نبيُّ الله أيوب عليه السّلام! لم يبقى في جسده مغرِز إبرة سليمًا سوى قلبه!
حتى قال أحدهم يوما : ما أصاب أيوب هذا إلا بذنبٍ اقترفه!!
تأمَّلي .......... !!!
 فلما علم أيوب -عليه السّلام- بذلك ، جأر إلى الله ؛ فأزال الله بلاواه ،   وإلّا فقد كان صابرا على البلاء ثمانية عشرَ عاما -كما جاء في الحديث   الصّحيح- وماصدر منه لم يكن شكوى وإنما كان دعاءا والإنسان يشكو إلى ربه   ولا يشكو إلى النّاس إذا عظُم الإيمانُ عندَه!

وقد دام مرُضُ أيّوب؛ وأيوب إذ نادى ربّه أنّي مسّنيَ الضُرّ ، ولم يكُن   متسخِّطا ولا جزعا ؛ لأنَّ الله سُبحانه يقول: إنّا وجدناهُ صابراً ؛   والصّبر ليسَ فيهِ جزع ..

(قال أبو الفرج بن الجوزي: 
" أما بعد ، فإني رأيت عموم الناس ، ينزعجون لنزول البلاء ، انزعاجاً يزيد عن الحد ، كأنهم ما علموا أن الدنيا على ذا وضعت!
وهل ينتظر الصحيح إلا السقم؟ والكبير إلا الهرم؟ والموجود سوى العدم؟! كما قيل:
 على ذا مضى الناس، اجتماع وفرقة ...... وميت ومولود وبشر وأحزان! 

وما أحسن ما روي عن بعض السلف ، أن رجلاً جاءه وهو يأكل طعاماً ، فقال له:   لقد مات أخوك ، أعظم الله أجرك فيه ، فقال: اقعد وكل ، فقد علمتُ ذلك ،   فقال: من أعلمك ، وما سبقني إليك أحد!؟ قال: قولُه تعالى: {كل نفس ذائقة الموت}! ).
تسلية أهل المصائب للمنبجي ص52 .

فالدُّنيا مشوبة بالكدر .. مشوبةٌ بالمنغِّصات .. 

ولكنَّ..  الحاذقَ الفطٍن ، من يُحسِن في دقائق أيّامِه ؛ ويُدرك حقارةَ الدُّنيا وصغارها ؛ لينالَ راحةَ الآخرة .. 

وقد سئلِ الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله- : متى الرّاحة يا إمام؟ قال: إذا وضعتَ قدمك في الجنّة ؛ ارتحت! 

فيا حبيبة يا من هيَ بطيبِ قلبِها ، وسعيها لرضى ربِّها ؛ لقلبي قريبة : 

- إيّاكِ وأن تخرجي من هذه الدُّنيا ومن مدرسةِ الحياة خاويةَ اليدينِ   صِفراً ، بل اجعلي المِراسَ سبيلَكِ لإدراكِ حقيقتِها ، ومعرفةِ قيمتِها . 

- حينَ يصيبُ أحدَهم مُصيبة! أو تسمعيهم يخبرون: مصيبةٌ حلَّت بفُلانٍ أو فلانة ؛ فاعلمي أنّها هيّنة ما لم تكُن في دينِه! 

ولستُ أدعوكِ لعدمِ التؤثُّرِ لمصائبِ الغيرِ ، والوقوفِ عندَ شدائدهم -لا-!
 ولكنّكِ ...
مع تؤثُّرك اعلمي: أنَّ الأمرَ يسيرٌ ما دام لا يمسُّ دينَهم الذي هو سبيلُهم لملاقاةِ ربِّهم بوجوهٍ مُسفرة ضاحكةٍ مُستبشرة!

وإلّا فما يفيدُ أن نبتهجَ ونسعدَ في دُنيانا هذه ، ثمَّ نفارق سعادةَ الآخرة -عافانا الله وإيّاك- !

ما يفيدُنا إن رافقنا النّعيمَ والرّخاءَ والسّعادة في دُنيانا ، ثمُّ هُناك يومَ العرضِ الأكبر ؛ فارقنا النّعيم!

وفي أيَّ بليّةٍ تحلُّ عليكِ في دُنياك ؛ تذكّري من هم دونَك! 

من أناسٍ ذاقوا الويلات من أهليهم أو أزواجهم أو أولادهم أو منهم جميعا!
ربطوا على بطونهم الحجارةَ من الجوع ، وذاوقوا مرارةَ الحربِ والقتلِ والخوف!
ومن مرضى قيّدَهُم المرضُ في أسرّتهم ، ولم يُبقِ على عضوٍ منهم! أو أصحّاءَ الأبدانِ أضنتهم الأمراضُ النّفسيّةُ والعقليّة! 

هم فارقوا الرّاحةَ في الدُّنيا ، لكنّ اللهَ وعدَهُم أن يرافقوها في الجنان! 

إذن: 
" من رافقَ الرّاحة ؛ فارقَ الرّاحة! و النّعيمُ لا يُدركُ بالنّعيم!
  لا تنسي القاعدةَ المُقرَّرة! واجعلي الشُّكرَ ذِكرَك ، والصَّبرَ حليفَك ، وكتابَ اللهِ دليلَك! تجدي راحةَ الدِّينِ والدُّنيا! 

ولا تظنّي أنَّ الحياة لم تسلم لأحد أو أنّها جُعلت لأحدٍ دونَ أيِّ سوءٍ يُصيبُه! 
لم يكُن هذا ولن يكون!

هذا وأجدُني أطلتُ كثيراً ؛ لكن قريحتي أبت إلّا أن تكتُبَ لرفيقتِها ، وسمعي أبى إلّا أن يستمعَ لمحاضرةِ طيّبةٍ عُنوانَها "التغلُّب على المُعاناة"   كتبتُ منها ما وجدتُه يُناسبُ الحالَ ، علِّي آخذ بيد أخيّتي المُباركة   للطّريقِ الذي اخترناهُ أنا وهيَ لأنفُسِنا ، وأبينَا إلّا أن نعبُرَه ،   لنرقى بهِ سُلَّم الجنّة إن شاء الله .

هذا وأسألُ اللهَ أن يوفّقَني وأخيّتي الحبيبة الغالية لكُلِّ خيرِ وأن   يرزقَني وإيّاها راحةً في أخرانا لا تعدلُها أيّةُ راحة ... وأن يجمعني بها   وبأخيّاتي على سُررٍ مُتقابلينَ ... متؤانسينَ متضاحكين .. 
اللهمّ آمين ..

ولن أدعو لكِ بأنْ لا تريْ السُّوءَ أبدا  !!!    .............. ؛ 
روي أنَّ أحدَهم دعى لأخيه ألّا يصيبَهُ سوءٌ أبداً ، فقالَ لهُ أحدُ الصّالحين: دعوتَ عليهِ بالهلاك!

 :Smile: 

وُدمتِ لمُحبّتِك الطّويلبة أيّتُها الجزائريّةُ الأصيلة .. 

وقد وجدتُ أن أنقلَ رسالتي لأخيّاتي هُنا علّهنّ يستفدنَ منها إن كانت ذاتَ فائدة ..

وكتبتها : مُحبّتُكُن من أرضِ الشّام / الطُّويلبة الحنبلية ..

ليلةَ الحادي عشر من ربيع الثّاني من السّنة الهجريّة . الثالِث من شهرِ مارس من السنةِ الإفرنجِيّة .

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

كيف حالك الآن أختي طويلبة وحال صديقتك
أتمنى أن تكون تحسنت الأمور فإني أكاد أشعر بتأثيرها عليكِ أنت أيضا
يسر الله أمركما وفرج كربكما

----------


## أم كريم

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا سعيدة جدا بانضمامي إليكن في هذا المنتدى المبارك الذي أسأل الله أن ينفع به و يسعد كل القائمين عليه في الدنيا و الآخرة!
أختي طويلبة علم حنبلية شكر الله لك و أحسن إليك و أسعد قلبك كما أسعدتني هذا اليوم ! مازلت لم أكمل قراءة الموضوع و إذا بي أقع على كنز الحمد لله أهديته لكل طالب علم ألا و هو مواقع المعاهد العلمية! جزاك الله خيرا!

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

وخيراً جزاكما الله أختاي المباركتان وأحسنَ إليكما ..

أخيّتي / أم عبد الرّحمن : أحمدُ اللهَ إليكِ أخيّة و ليسَ الأمرُ كما ظننتِ ، هوَ تعبٌ ألمَّ بي من أيّام ؛ يتراوحُ ما بينَ زُكامٍ ورشح وسُعال! 
أسألُ اللهَ السّلامةَ والعافية .. 

أخيّتي / أم كريم : عليكِ السّلام ورحمة الله وبركاته وحيّاكِ الله وبيّاك بيننا أخيّة .. وإنّنا بكِ أسعد ، وبحضوركِ مسرورينَ مبتهجين .. فحيّهلاً يا فاضلة ..

نسألُ اللهَ لكِ الانتفاعَ والاستفادة .. وأن ينفعنا بك وبعلمك ..

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*
*(4) طالبة العِلم وكمالُ الحمد على الانصرافِ عن: [ فتنِ هذا الزّمان ] !

*لستُ أذكرُ شيئاً دفعني للذّهابِ معَها غيرَ ما وجدتُ فيها من رغبةٍ شديدةٍ لأصطحبَها لأكاديميّتِها!*

*ولمّا أن استأذنتُ وليَّ الأمرِ -أبى عليَّ- إلى أن ألحَّت هيَ عليهِ بشدّة ، وبعدَ طويلِ نقاشٍ وأخذٍ ورد بينَها وبينَه!* 

*تمّت الموافقة!*

*- اصطحبَنا لمكانٍ لا يبعدُ عن ذاكَ المكان إلّا النزرَ اليسير!*

*لم أكن لأتصوَّرَ يوماً أن أعاينَ ما سمعتُ وعرفتُ وبهاتِه الصُّورة الجليّة!*

*إنّها المخالفات التي أُسمعتُها تلوحُ أمامَ ناظريَّ واحدةً تلوَ الأخرى!* 

*توجّهنا مُباشرةً لكُليَّةِ الشّريعة! كانت محطّتُنا الأولى في إحدى المُصليَّات!* *حيثُ أولى المشاهد :
*
*وقفتُ لأصلِّي الضُّحى ، فأبصرتُ عن جنبٍ وطرف أخواتٍ بشتّى الأشكالِ والهيئاتِ!*

*كلٌّ منهنَّ تدندنُ بما حباها الله ، ويجلو لسانُها عمّا حوى قلبها!*

*تيك حديثُها في المنهاجِ المدرسيّ!*
*وتيكَ في مشوارٍ لها مع رفيقاتها اليوم!*
*وتيكَ في مهارتها في الطّبخِ والنّفخ رُغمَ عدم تفرُّغها لهذا!* 
*وتيكَ تمسكُ في يدِها مصحفاً تتلو منهُ آيَ كتابِ الله ، وما رأيتها من غيرِ الأعجميّات!*

*كلماتٌ متفرّقات، بعضُها ألفتُها وأخرى رأيتُها تردُ أذني كصواعقٍ مُرسلة!*

*عزمتُ على أن أبدأ صلاتي ، وكبُّرتُ تكبيرةَ الإحرام!*

*المشهد الثّاني :*
*بعد الفراغ ، انضممتُ لرفيقتي ، حيثُ حلقة رفيقاتِها ، لا أخفيكن فما عهدتُ في قولهنَّ ما يُخالفُ الشّرعَ أو يعارضُ العُرف!* 
*وما رأيتُ منهنَّ إلّا طيبَ الفِعال ، وحُسنَ الخِصال!* 

*سألتني غيرَ واحدةٍ منهنّ عن عدمِ التحاقي بهذه الجامعات ، والدِّراسةِ فيها!*

*فكنتُ أجيبهنّ ، أن : قراري في البيت خيرٌ لي وأحب ، كما أنّي أطلبُ العلمَ بوسائلَ أخَرَ غيرَ هذه ، وأراني منتفعةً مستفيدة!*
*وقد تبيّنَ لهُنَّ صدقُ ذلك ، حينَ يردُ من إحداهُنَّ استفسارٌ أو سؤال ؛ فيجدنني أجيبُ عنهُ وأوضحُ ما فيهِ من استشكال!*

*ولستُ أغفِل أنَّ هؤلاء الأخوات رُغمَ التحاقهنّ بجامعةٍ كهذه للدِّراسة ، فهُنَّ يعترفنَ اعترافًا جازماً أنّهنَّ على خطأٍ في ذلك ، وأن صنيعَهُنَّ هذا فيه مخالفةٌ جليّة ، لكن .... لعلَّ الذي يغفرُ لهُن زلّتهن هي الضّرورةُ أو الحاجة!*
*على حدِّ قولهن!* *المشهد الثّالث :*
*اقتربَ موعدُ أولى المُحاضرات ، وكانت في مادّة التّلاوة ، اصطحبتني أخيّتي حيثُ قاعةُ الدِّراسة ، حتّى إذا ما دخلتِ المُدرِّسة ؛ ألقت السّلام ، ثمَّ حمدتِ اللهَ وأثنت عليه ، عقّبت بطرحِ علاماتِ تعجُّبٍ كثيرة ، واستهجاناتٍ كثيرة لما ترى وتعاين في هذه الجامعة!*

*سألتها الطّالبات عن الخبر! ؟؟*

*قالت: أتصدِّقُ إحداكُنَّ أن تُلصقَ الدّكتورة على بابِ مكتبها شيئاً من العبارات الهادفةِ النّافعة ؛ فتجيءَ في اليومِ التّالي ؛ لتراها قد مُزّقت ، وألقيتْ أرضا ... بل ونشرت في إحدى المجال لجهةٍ أخرى!؟* 

*أتصدّقُ إحداكُن أن تدخُلَ المدرِّسة القاعة ، فتأبى بعضُ الطّالبات أن تخرجَ كُرّاسَها أو محبرتَها!*
*بل تكتفي بالتّحديقِ في وجهِ أستاذتِها تحديقاً لا حيدةَ فيه عنها!* 
*وحينَ تستقصي المدرِّسة عن العِلّة والسّبب ؛ يظهرُ لها أنَّ أولئك الطّالبات ينقمنَ منها لكونِها زوجة الدّكتور الفلانيّ!؟*

*واحرَّ كبدي ، من قلوبٍ مريضةٍ كهذه!؟*
*أتراني بينَ أناسٍ متعلِّمين أم بينَ مرضى فارغين!؟* 

*ولستُ أنفي عن ذاكَ المجلس الفائدةَ والانتفاع ؛ فقد انتفعتُ أيّما انتفاع بفضل الله تعالى!*
*ولعلَّي أسوقُ لكُنَّ الفائدةَ التي انتفعتُها حينَ ذاك في مشاركةٍ قادمة بمشيئة الله ..**المشهد الرّابع :
**خرجنا من القّاعة متوجّهين إلى المُصلَّى ؛ فرأيتُ عجبًا!*

*فتيات متوزّعات هُنا وهُناك في يدِ كُلِّ واحدةٍ منهنّ مرقبة (مرآة) تتأكّد من خلالِها من :*
*حجمِ عينِها!*
*ولونِ وجهِها!*
*وشكلِ أنفِها!*
*وطولِ رِمشِها!*
*وصبغِ فمِها!*

*كلُّ ذلك في المُتوضّأ ... وفي ممارِّ المُصلَّى!*

*إنّا لله!* 

*ليتني في قسمٍ ثانٍ غيرَ قسم الشّريعة!* 
*كنتُ حينَها سأقول: " لا عجَب ؛ ف**على نوعيّةِ الاختيار* *؛* *تكونُ الفِعال* *"!* 

*لكنّني رأيتُ هذا حيثُ القسم ، الذي :* 

*- تُدرَّسُ فيهِ أحكامُ الشّرع!*
*- وتُعَلَّمُ في كنفِه الآدابُ العامّة!*
*- ويُهذِّبُ النُّفوسَ على الطّاعةِ والاستجابة!* 

*واحسرتآه!* *المشهد الخامس : 
**ما لبثت أستريحُ في مكاني ، لأهيّئ نفسي لصلاةِ الظّهر إلّا وأقبلت عليَّ طالبةٌ من الطّالبات!*
*مدّت إليَّ ساقَيها! لا أقولُ يدَها بل ساقَيها!*
*وكانا مكشوفين!* 
*قلت: ما أفعَل!؟* 
*قالت: من فضلك أنزليلي كُمَّ العباءة!* 
*قلت: حسن .*
*أمسكتُ بطرف الكُم لأنزلَه! ولكن ...... ما هذا!؟* 

*نظرتُ إليها! ما به هكذا !* 

*قالت: هذا أوّلُ يوم لي ألبس فيه العباءة!*
*قلت: بارك الله لك يا حبيبة!* 

*ولكن لو كانَ واسعاً قليلاً!* 

*توكّلتُ على الله ، وعدّلتُ من جلستي! وبدأت أشدُّه لأسفَل!*

*أشهدُ الله أنّ جُلًّ ما على الكُم من إكسسوارٍ و(خرز) تفتت وسقطَ على الأرض!* 

*يا لعجبي!*
*ضاقت عليها الأرض إلّا من هذه العباءة**!*

*تذكّرتُ في خلَدي ؛ قولَه -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "* *لو دخلوا جحرَ ضبِّ لدخلتموه** "!*

*تمّ الأمرُ بنجاح ، وتمّت العمليّة وأحسبُها جراحيّة إلّا قليلا! لكون الأخت كانت تحتاج لبترٍ لولا لم أعصر يديها ؛ لأنزلَ كُمَّها!*

*نظرت إليَّ تيكَ الأخت ، وهي تصطنعُ الابتسامةَ -اصطناعاً- من الألم!* 

*- شُكراً جزيلاً ..*

*- لا داعي أخيّة!!** : )* 

*المشهد السّادس :*
*حانَ وقتُ المحاضرة الثّانية والأخيرة ، وكانَ مُلقيها دُكتوراً في الفقه .*
*قلتُ لرفيقتي : سأظل في المُصلّى إلى أن تتمّي محاضرتك! أبت عليَّ وقالت: لن أدعك ، لا بُدَّ وأن تذهبي معي!*
*اصطحبتُها .. !*

*جلسنا في آخرِ كُرسيّ .. إذ نظامُ المحاضرات في كليّات الشّريعة أن يجلسَ الرّجال في الأمام ، والنّساء في الخلف!* 

*جلستُ في المحاضرة ، وياليتَني لم أجلس!* 

*رأيتُ عجباً عُجاباً!* 

*وانقدحت برأسي استفهاماتٌ كثيرة!* 

*- أينَ هيبةُ مجالسِ العلم!؟* 
*- أينَ رزانةُ طالبةِ العلمِ ووقارُها !؟*
*- أين أين!؟* 

*هاتِه نائمةُ تضعُ رأسها على الدُّرج! وددتُ حينَها أن أعرفَ ما ذا تحلُم!؟* 
*وتلكَ تُمسكُ جوّالها في إحدى يديها ، وتعبثُ بحجابِها!* 
*وتلكَ تتنقَّلُ كيفما شاءت من مكانٍ لآخر!* 
*وأخرى تغضبُ لأنَّ الدّكتور قال لها اقرأي ، ثمَّ اختارَ أخرى غيرَها!*

*-عنّت ببالي أسئلةٌ كثيرة متعلِّقةٌ بمادّتهم المُقرَّرة ، لم أكن لأرى أحداً ينتهز الفرصةَ ويستفهم عنها -على أهميّتِها!*
*كنتُ أخبرُ أخيّتي عنها ، حتّى إذا ما حانَ وقتُ المغادرة ؛ سألت أستاذَها عن إحداها!* 

*فكانَ جوابُه ركيكاً ، متخبِّطاً ، لا قرارَ فيهِ ولا وضوح!*

*بل ولمّا أن راجعتُ الأمرَ وجدتُه يخالفُ الصّواب!*

*حينها : ترحّمتُ على مشايخي الذي لم أعرفهم إلّا بعلمهم وورعهم عن التقوُّلِ على اللهِ بغيرِ علم!*

*ترحّمتُ على شيخي ابن العُثيمين ، وابن باز ، والألبانيّ ، والسّعدي ، والشّنقيطيّ .. وغيرهم كثير من الأئمّةِ الأطهارِ الأبرار ، الذين لم يحُل بينهم وبينَ : " لا أدري " أيُّ حائل!*

*وسألتُ اللهَ لأخيّتي عِلماً نافعاً وعملاً مُتقبّلا صالحا ..*

*المشهد السّابع :* 
*انتقلنا إلى المُصلَّى ثانية .. كانت تجلسُ إلى المقرُبةِ منّي أختٌ بدى لي من هيئتها أنّها من بلاد الخليج!* 

*نظرتُ إليها ؛ فتبسّمت! حينها تجرّئتُ على الحديثِ معها ؛ فقلت : أنتِ تتدُرسينَ هُنا؟*
*قالت: نعم أنا أحضِّر الدُّكتوراه في هذه الجامعة!*

*قلت: وما تدرسين؟*
*قالت: أدرس تربية إسلاميّة!*

*قلت -في نفسي : سُبحانَ الله! انتقلت من أرضٍ حواها العلمُ ورواها حتّى أينعت وزهت!*
*إلى هُنا حيثُ الجهلُ المُحقّق والعقائدُ التي لا يميز الخبيثُ فيها من الطّيب إلّا من رسخَ في العلمِ على يدِ أصفياءِ العقيدة وأنقياءِها!*

*ولا أخفيكن ففي جامعاتنا الأشعريُّ والخارجيّ والمرجئ وووو من أصحابِ العقائدِ الفاسدةِ الخربة!* 
*وكانَ ممّاا صفعني صفعاتٍ متتالية ، قولُ رفيقتي : أنّ عندهم أخت قدِمت من أرضِ النّبي صلّى الله عليهِ وسلّم - المنوّرة!* 
*لمَ؟*
*- لتدرسَ فقهَ الجِهاد!* 

*اللهُ أكبر! وهل عُدِمَ تعلُّم الجهادِ في أطهرِ البلاد! حيثُ العلمُ والدِّينُ والصّفااءُ والنّقاء!*
*وهل عُدِمَ تعلُّمُ الجهاد إلّا في جامعةٍ فيها من الفسادِ ما فيها!*

*إنّها لعمري حيدةٌ من حيداتِ زماننا ، في حينٍ يسألُ فيه الواحدُ منّا ربّه أن يمُنَّ عليهِ بعيشةِ في المدينة المنوّرة ويُلحَّ عليهِ في ذلك!* 

*ليجدَ في الوقتِ ذاته من هجرَها من أهلِها! وازدرى نعمةَ الله التي حباهُ فيها!*

*يا لعجبي ، لن ينتهي!؟*

*المشهدُ الثّامن :*
*في طريقِ العودة : سرتُ مع رفيقتي وصويحباتِها بأمانِ الله!* 

*ولكن أبت تلكَ (الصّواعقُ المرسلة) إلّا أن تخترقَ مسمعي!*

*ولكَم ضحكتُ أنا وأخيّاتي حينَها!*

*مرّت فتاتان ، وإذ بإحداهما تقولُ للأخرى : ( بتعرفي بس أنا بحسُّه متكبِّر )! من هو؟ اللهُ أعلم!*

*ثمَّ مرَّ رجالٌ ، وإذ بأحدهم يقول: ( خنتيني! ) من هي هذه!؟ اللهُ أعلم!*

*ثمَّ مررنا وإذ بشابٍّ وفتاة ، يقفانِ في مكانٍ لا يتصوّرُه عاقل!*
*أين؟* 
*أمامَ حاويةِ قُمامة مباشرة! أعزّكُنَّ الله وزادكُنَّ عزّا!*

*قلتُ لمن إلى جانبي : "سُبحانَ الله من الحُبِّ ما قتل"!* 

*ولعلِّهُ كانّ حريٌّ بي أن أقول:* 

*" من الحُبِّ ما سطَل "!* *المشهد التّاسع والأخير : 
*
*في أثناءِ تلكَ المشاهد كُلِّها ... تذكّرتُ مشهدي الذي أراهُ كُلَّ يوم!* 
*ذاكَ المشهد الذي أرى فيه الطُّمأنينةَ والرّاحةَ والسّكينة!*
*ذاكَ المشهد الذي أرى فيهِ الجمالَ والعّزَّ والدّلال!* 

*إنّهُ .....* 
*مشهدُ بيتي!*
*تذكّرتُ كتُبي في حُجرتي الصّغيرة!*
*تذكّرتُ تعبي في بيتي الذي لا يعدُل مِعشارَ تعبي وأنا أسيرُ من قاعةٍ لأخرى!* 
*تذكّرتُ حجمَ صيانتي وحفظي في مملكتي!*
*تذكّرتُ استحياءي من رفعِ صوتي أمامَ زوجي عوَضاً عن أن يكونَ في وجهِ أستاذٍ أو شيخٍ يدرِّسُني العلم!*
*تذكّرتُ نقاءَ وصفاءَ المشاهدَ التي أراها في أيّامي العاديّة ؛ إذ لا تجاوزَ فيها ولا مُخالفة!*

*تذكّرتُ وتأمّلتُ أموراً كثيراً لستُ أذكرُها على كثرتِها!* 

*حينَها ؛ نطقَ قلبي قبلَ أن ينطق لساني : أن يا ربُّ لكَ الحمدُ على نعمائك!*

*ياربِّ أحمدُك على ما حبيتني به من حفظٍ ورفعةٍ وصيانة**!* 

*أيُّ نعمٍ هاتِه التي أرفُلُ بها!؟* 

*"**فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ**" النّساء 34 .* 

*- ما أسعدَني وأبهاني حينَ أُسأل : ما عملُك؟* *فأجيبُ ورأسي يناطحُ الجبالَ الشمّ :

ملكةٌ في بيتي!
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

> أخيّتي / أم عبد الرّحمن : أحمدُ اللهَ إليكِ أخيّة و ليسَ الأمرُ كما ظننتِ ، هوَ تعبٌ ألمَّ بي من أيّام ؛ يتراوحُ ما بينَ زُكامٍ ورشح وسُعال! 
> أسألُ اللهَ السّلامةَ والعافية ..


 شفاكِ الله وعفاكِ أخيتي
وجزيت خيرا كثيرا على حلقة اليوم
وصدقتِ في كل كلمة، شتان بين القرار في البيت والخروج يوميا
الحمدلله الذي منَّ علينا بنعمة القرار وحفظنا وصاننا من الفتن الكثيرة
وفي انتظار حلقات أخرى

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

اللهم آمين . وخيراً جزاكِ الله أخيّة وباركَ فيك .. وجنّبنا اللهُ وإيّاك الفتنَ ما ظهرَ منها وما بطن ..

وقد نسيتُ أن أذكر : أنني بعدَ تلك الرّحلة ؛ عدتُ إلى البيت عصراً ، فنمت لفجرِ اليوم التّالي!

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

في الانتظار (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم محمد أمين

جزاك الله خيرا أختي طويلبة و سلمت يداك و بارك فيك أخيّة

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*
وخيرا جزاكِ الله أخيتي المُباركة/ أم محمّد وباركَ فيك ، وسلّمك ..*
*
(5)* *طالبة العلم المتزوّجة وطوقُ النّجاة ، وسبيلُها للسّداد في حياتها الزّوجية ( تلاوةُ كتابِ الله ) ..*

*على أخيّتنا المُباركة أن تُدركَ أهميّةَ أن تجعلَ لكتابِ اللهِ سُبحانَه نصيباً -لا يتبدّل لغيره- من وقتِها ، ولتعلم أنّهُ سبيلُها للسّدادِ والرّعايةِ والتّوفيقِ والرّشاد في سائرِ شؤونِ حياتِها ..* 

*ولا تستغرب من انصرفتْ عن تلاوةِ كتاب الله ، وعن اللّهج بذِكْرهِ سُبحانه من محاصرة الهمِّ والضّنكِ لها في أكثرِ أيّامِها!!*

*فمن انشغلَ عن اللهِ سُبحانه ، وما يُقرِّبُ إليه من عبادات ؛ حريٌّ بإبليسَ أن يستولي على عقله ووجدانه ، ويأخُذ بمجامعهما ، فيسوءَ حالُه ويتكدّرَ عليهُ عيشُه ؛ لانصرافه عمّا يقرّبه منهُ سُبحانه ، ويشفي همومَ صدره!*

*لذا فمن استحكمَ الشّيطانُ على عقلها ، حتّى جعلها تظنّ أن ثمّة مُشغلات ومسؤوليّات ؛ تحولُ دونها وقراءة وردها من كتاب الله لمثلها يُقال:*

*أنتِ -واللهِ- على خطرٍ عظيمٍ مُحدِق! والشّيطان باتَ يحيكُ لك! ويجتهد عليك!*
*فتنبّهي ... تنبّهي ... واحذري ..* 

*فإنّك إن أطعتِه وانضممتِ لحزبه ؛ خسرتِ على هذا خُسراناً مُبينا ..*

*لا نقول للأخت أن تبدأ التزامها بالورد اليوميّ بثلاثة أجزاء أربعة ، وإنّما تبدأ بالقليل : عشر صفحات كل يوم ، هذا أقلّ القليل ، وبالأخصّ لمن كان تحتها أبناء ، بحاجة لرعايتها ووقوفها إلى جانبهم أكثر الوقت! أمّا الأخت المتفرّغة ؛ ففرصتُها أكبر للاستطراد في القراءة والتأمُّل بآيِ الكتاب ..*

*ولمّا أن تداومي على هذا الكمّ ؛ زيدي عليه شيئاً فشيئاً إلى أن تعتادي الذي تجدينَ معه كمالَ التّلاوة والتدبُّر ..* 

*وتلاوة القرآن الكريم على الحقيقة تصيرُ مع الوقتِ عادةً عندَ الشّخص لا يستطيع ألبتّة أن يستغنى عنها! ولا يظنّ ظانّ أنّ مقصوي هُنا العادة المضادّة للعبادة ؛ إنّما المقصد أنّها تصيرُ أمراً مُسلَّماً بديهيّاً كغيرها من العادات التي تُصنع في اليوم والليلة ..وإلّا فهي -بلا شك- عبادة من أعظم العبادات وأجلّها وأسماها ..والنيّة تحولُ دونَ كونِها عادة!* 

*وإلى كلِّ أختٍ لم تزل إلى الآن ، تضعُ لنفسها مُبرِّرات ، وتقول : ولكن ، وأنا ظرفي ، ومشاغلي ووو! نقول:*

*أي أخيّة ، قولي - بربِّك- أيّةُ مشاغلٍ هذه التي تُشغلك عن كتاب الله!؟*
*كيفَ تنصرفينَ عنهُ إلى سواه!؟*

*الكتاب الذي أنزلهُ ربُّ العالمين! على خيرِ خلقِ الله! من فوقِ سبعِ سماوات! مع الرّوح الأمين!*
*حسبُكِ تأمُّلاً في هذه**! تكفيكِ!*

*يكفيك من وقت الليل والنّهار ، وقتُ السَّحَر! الوقت الذي تكونُ القلوب والأنفسُ فيه أكثر ما تكون هدوءاً واطمئناناً ..*

*فبعدَ صلاة الفجر ، تناولي مصحفك واقرئي وِردك ، وعيشي مع آياتِ الله تعالى وتذوّقي حلاوةَ تلاوتها ، عيشي لحظاتٍ إيمانيّةٍ مع كتاب الله ، تنقّلي بينَ أسطُرِه وصفحاتِه وتأمّلي ما بين طيّاته :*

*من أخبارِ الأممِ والقرونِ الغابرة ، وما آلَ إليهِ أمرُهم ؟*
*و رحلة الأنبياء والمرسلين معَ أقوامهم وما وجدوا منهم وعانوا معهم ليوصلوا إليهم دعوة الله الخالدة؟*
*وقصص الصّالحين والصّالحات والعابدين والعابدات الذي صدقوا اللهَ فصدقهم!*
*والحكم الرّبانيّة واللطائف الإلهيّة التي أوجدها وأظهرها للبشر ليدركوا رحمته البالغة وعظيمَ حكمته!*
*تأييدَهُ سُبحانه لأهل الحقّ ودحره لأهل الباطل بعدَ أن يميزهم اللهُ سُبحانه ويُظهرَ عوارهم!*
*وغيرها كثير من الوقفات التي تأسرُ قلبَ ولُبَّ أخيّتنا وهي تتلو آيَ كتابِ الله سُبحانه بقلبٍ مُبصِر!*

*كنتُ قد قرأتُ في كتاب: "أخلاق أهل القرآن" للآجري ص 77 كلاماً في غاية الرّوعة ، ثمين جداً جداً ..*
*منه يتبين للأخت المُسلمة كيف تتلو القرآن حقّ التلاوة ؟*

*قال الله عز وجل: ﴿**الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلَاوَتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ** ﴾ ..*
*قيل في التفسير : يعملون به حقّ عمله .*

** فينبغي لمن أحبّت أن تكون من أهل القرآن ، وأهل الله وخاصته ، وممن وعدهم الله من الفضل العظيم أن تجعل القرآن ربيعا لقلبها ، تعمر به ما خرب من قلبها، وتتأدّب بآداب القرآن ،* 
*وتتخلّق بأخلاق شريفة ، تَبِينُ بها عن سائر الناس ممن لا يقرأ القرآن .*

** فأول ما ينبغي لها :*
*أن تستعمل تقوى الله عز وجل في السّر والعلانية ، باستعمال الورع في مطعمها،*
*ومشربها، وملبسها ، ومكسبها ، وتكون بصيرة بزمانها وفساد أهلها ،*
*فهي تحذرهم على دينها ، مقبلة على شأنها ، مهمومة بإصلاح ما فسد من أمرها ، حافظةً للسانها ، مميّزةً لكلامها .*
** إن تكلمت : تكلمت بعلم، إذا رأت الكلام صوابا .*
** وإذا سكتت: سكتت بعلم، إذا كان السكوت صوابا .* 

** قد جعلتِ القرآن والسنة والفقه دليلها إلى كل خُلُق حسن جميل، حافظةً لجميع جوارحها عما نُهيت عنه، إن مشت مشت بعلم، وإن قعدت قعدت بعلم، تجتهد ليسلم الناس من لسانها ويدها .* 

** تلزم نفسها بر والديها، فتخفض لهما جناحها، وتخفض لصوتهما صوتها، وتبذل لهما مالها، وتنظر إليهما بعين الوقار والرحمة، تدعو لهما بالبقاء ، وتشكر لهما عند الكبر، لا تضجر بهما، ولا تحقرهما، إن استعانا بها على طاعة أعانتهما، وإن استعانا بها على معصية لم تعنهما عليها .*

** تصحب المؤمنات بعلم، وتجالسهم بعلم، من صحبها نفعها،*
*حسنة المجالسة لمن تجالس، إن علّمت غيرها رفقت بها .*

** إن أُصيبت بمصيبة، فالقرآن والسنة لها مؤدبان، تحزن بعلم، وتبكي بعلم، وتصبر بعلم، وتتطهر بعلم، وتصلي بعلم، وتزكي بعلم، وتتصدق بعلم، وتصوم بعلم، وتحج بعلم، وتجاهد بعلم،* 

** تتصفح القرآن لتؤدب به نفسها ، ولا ترضى من نفسها أن تؤدي ما فرض الله عز وجل عليها بجهل، قد جعلت العلم والفقه دليلها إلى كل خير.*

** إذا درس القرآن فبحضور فهم وعقل، همتها إيقاع الفهم لما ألزمها الله عز وجل من إتباع ما أمر، والانتهاء عما نهى،*
** ليست همتها متى أختم السورة ؟!!*
*همتها متى استغني بالله عن غيره ؟*
*متى أكون من المتقيات ؟* 
*متى أكون من المحسنات ؟*
*متى أكون من المتوكلات ؟*
*متى أكون من الخاشعات ؟*
*متى أكون من الصابرات ؟*
*متى أكون من الصادقات ؟*
*متى أكون من الخائفات ؟*
*متى أكون من الراجيات ؟.*
*..............................  ..............*
** متى أزهد في الدنيا؟*
*متى أرغب في الآخرة؟*
*متى أتوب من الذنوب؟*
*متى أعرف النعم المتواترة، متى أشكر الله عليها؟*
*متى أعقل عن الله - جلت عظمته - عن الخطاب؟*
*متى أفقه ما أتلو؟*
*متى أغلب نفسي على هواها؟*
*متى أجاهد في الله - عز وجل - حق الجهاد؟*
*متى أحفظ لساني ؟*
*متى أغض طرفي؟*
*متى أحفظ فرجي؟*
*متى استحيى من الله - عز وجل - حق الحياء؟*

** متى اشتغل بعيبي، متى أصلح ما فسد من أمري؟*
*متى أحاسب نفسي؟.*
*..............................  ....................*

** متى أتزود ليوم معادي؟*
*متى أكون عن الله راضية؟*
*متى أكون بالله واثقة؟*
*متى أكون بزجر القرآن متعظة؟*
*متى أكون بذكره عن ذكر غيره مشتغلة؟*
*متى أحِبُّ ما أحَبَّ؟*
*متى أبغض ما أبغض؟*
*متى أنصح لله؟*
*متى أخلص له عملي؟!!*


** متى أقصِّر أملي؟؟*
** متى أتأهب ليوم موتي وقد غيب عني أجلي؟*
*متى أعمر قبري؟*
*متى أفكر في الموقف وشدته؟؟*
** متى أفكر في خلوتي مع ربي؟*
*متى أفكر في المنقلب ؟!*

** متى أحذر ما حذرني منه ربي من نار حرُّها شديد وقعرها بعيد، وغمها طويل؟*

*- لا يموت أهلها فيستريحوا.*
*- ولا تقال عثرتهم .*
*-ولا ترحم عبرتهم.*
*- طعامهم الزقوم.*
*- وشرابهم الحميم.*
*- كلما نضجت جلودهم بُدِلوا غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب.*
*- ندموا حيث لا ينفعهم الندم.*
*- وعضّوا على الأيدي أسفاً على تقصيرهم في طاعة الله عز وجل، وركوبهم لمعاصي الله تعالى.* 


*فقال منهم قائل: ﴿* *يَا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي** ﴾ ..*

*وقال قائل : ﴿* *رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ .. لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحًا فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ** ﴾ .*

*وقال قائل : ﴿* *يَا وَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا* *﴾ .*

*وقال قائل : ﴿** يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلَانًا خَلِيلًا* *﴾ ..*

*وقالت فرقة منهم: ﴿* *يَا لَيْتَنَا أَطَعْنَا اللَّهَ وَأَطَعْنَا الرَّسُولَا** ﴾ ..*

*فهذه النار ؛ يا معشر المسلمين ؛ يا حملة القرآن ، حذرها الله المؤمنين في غير موضع من كتابه !!*

*فقال عز وجل: ﴿* *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ** ﴾ ..*

*وقال عز وجل : ﴿* *وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ** ﴾ ..*

*وقال عز وجل : ﴿ يَ**ا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنْظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ** ﴾ ..*

*ثم حذر المؤمنين أن يغفلوا عما فرض عليهم، وما عهده إليهم، أن لا يضيعوه، وأن يحفظوا ما استرعاهم من حدوده، ولا يكونوا كغيرهم ممن فسق عن أمره، فعذبه بأنواع العذاب .*

*وقال عز وجل : ﴿* *وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَأَنْسَاهُمْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ** ﴾ ..*
*ثم أعلَمَ المؤمنين أنه لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة !!*
*قال عز وجل: ﴿* *لَا يَسْتَوِي أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ وَأَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ** ﴾ ..*



*فالمؤمنة العاقلة إذا تلتِ القرآن :*

** استعرضتهُ .* 
** فكانت كالمرآة ترى بها ما حُسن من فعلها، وما قبح فيه .*
** فما حذرها مولاه ؛ حذرته .*
**وما خوفها به من عقابه خافته .*
**وما رغبها فيه مولاها رغبت فيه ورجته .*
*فمن كانت هذه صفتها، أو ما قارب هذه الصفة ؛*

*فقد تلته حق تلاوته، ورعته حق رعايته،كان لها القرآن شاهدا،*
*وشفيعا، وأنيسا،وحرزا، ومن كان هذا وصفها (نفعت نفسها، ونفعت أهلها) وعادت على والديها، وعلى ولدها كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة .*

*فبعدَ هذا أخيّة ... يا من جُعلتِ تحتَ صفِّ الإسلامِ وأهله!* 

*أليسَ من أقلِّ ما يمكن أن تصنعيه في جنابِ هذا الدّين أن تُرتّلي الكتاب الذي أنزله اللهُ على نبيّك وتعيه وتفهميه حقّ الفهم !!؟ لتحظَي برضى اللهِ عنك وتوفيقه لك وتسديده لسيرك في حياتك الزوجيّة وسائرِ شأنِك !!؟* *..*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*كلامٌ نفيسٌ عظيم للشّيخ/* *عبد الكريم الخضير**، قرأتُه في سالفِ العهد ؛ فتأثّرتُ لهُ كثيراً ، أرى أن أعرِضَهُ على أخيّاتي:*
*كتابٌ عظيم لا تَنْقضِي عَجائِبُه* *..*
*ابن القيم يقول:"أهل القرآن هم العالمون به ، العاملون بما فيه وإن لم يحفظوه عن ظهر قلب - ، وأما من حفظه ولم يفهمه ولم يعمل بما فيه فليس من أهله وإن أقام حروفه إقامة السهم".*

*هذا الموضوع يحتاج إلى بسط ، يحتاج إلى وقفة طويلة ، ويحتاج إلى مزيد من العناية ؛ لأنه يلاحظ على كثير من طلاب العلم هجر القرآن .* 
*هجرَ القرآن كثيرٌ من الإخوان ؛ نعم ، قد تجده حافظ ؛ حرص في أول عمره على حفظ القرآن ثم ضمن الحفظ وترك القرآن يكفي هذا ؟ لا يكفي .*

*وتجد بعض الإخوان - مع الأسف الشديد - عوام المسلمين أفضل منه بالنسبة لكتاب الله ، بعض الناس لا يفتح المصحف إلا إذا قُدر أنه حضر قبل الإقامة بدقائق بدل ما يضيِّع الوقت يقرأ القرآن ، فالقرآن كأنه عنده فضلة على الفرغة ، وبعض الناس من رمضان إلى رمضان .*

*لكن الإنسان إذا التزم ورداً معيناً لا يفرط فيه سفراً ولا حضراً ، وقد عرفنا من الناس وهو مسافر في طريقه من بلد إلى بلد إذا جاء وقت الورد* على جنب يقرأ حزبه ، وإذا انتهى واصل سفره .*

*الدنيا ملحوق عليها يا أخي ، ما هناك أمر يفوت ، المسألة أنفاس معدودة تتوقف مثلما انتهت* ، وخير ما تصرف فيه الأعمار كتاب الله -جل وعلا- .*

*هو الكتاب الذي من قام يقرأه *** كأنما خاطب الرحمن بالكلمِ*

*كتاب عظيم لا تنقضي عجائبه ، فيه حلول لجميع المشاكل ، فيه عصمة من الفتن ، والناس أحوج ما يكونون في هذه الظروف إلى الرجوع إلى كتاب الله -جل وعلا- .*

*على كل حال بعض الناس يشق عليه جداً أن يرتل وتعود الهذّ ، هذا يهذ ؛ ما في بأس ؛ لكن على ألا يهمل التدبر ، لا أقول : مع الهذ لأن هذا ما يصل إليه إلا بعد مراحل ؛ لأنا عرفنا أناس يقرؤون القرآن في يوم ويبكون من قراءته ، هؤلاء تجاوزوا مراحل .* 

*هذا الشخص اللي في البداية ويقول : الترتيل صعب عليه..؛ لأن بعض الناس إذا عرف النتيجة والمحصلة التي قرأها في هذا اليوم خمسة أجزاء ، ستة ، عشرة ، نشط ؛ لكن إذا رتل وتدبر في النهاية جزء هذا يكسل ، نقول : هذا لا بأس هذّ ، وحصّل أجر الحروف ، وخلي لك ختمت تدبر ، ولو كانت في السنة مرة ، اقرأ في هذا اليوم ورقة واحدة بالتدبر ، وامش على طريقك .*

*الحافظ ابن كثير -رحمه الله تعالى- ترجم لشخص يقرأ القرآن في ثلاث ، ديدنه عمره كله ، وله ختمة تدبر أمضى فيها عشرين سنة ، وبقي عليه أقل من جزء من القرآن ، توفي ولما يكملها ، فلا هذا ولا ذاك .* 
*يعني المسألة تحصيل الحروف والنشاط لقراءة القرآن يحصل بالهذ بلا شك ، لاسيما من تعود عليه ، والتدبر يجعل له وقت ولو يقرأ في كل يوم ورقة واحدة بالترتيل والتدبر والتفكر والاستنباط ، ويتفهم كلام الله ، ويراجع على هذه الورقة ما يعينه على فهم كتاب الله -جل وعلا- .* 

*نعم في حديث : (( لا يفقه من قرأ القرآن في أقل من ثلاث )) حمله أهل العلم على من كان ديدنه ذلك ، وأما من استغل الأوقات الفاضلة ، والأماكن الفاضلة في أوقات المضاعفات مثل هذا لا يتناوله مثل هذا الحديث ، على أن الناس يتفاوتون في هذا ، يعني إذا وجه هذا الكلام لعموم المسلمين نعم لعموم المسلمين لا يفقهون إذا قرؤوا ، لكن شخص متفرغ لقراءة القرآن ، يقول : أنا عندي استعداد أجلس بعد صلاة الصبح وأقرأ خمسة أجزاء ، وأجلس بعد صلاة الظهر واقرأ خمسة ، وأجلس بعد صلاة العصر وأقرأ خمسة نعم من غير مشقة بحيث يختم في يومين ، نقول : لا يا أخي أنت خالفت الحديث لا تقرأ الظهر ، اترك القراءة على شان تختم في ثلاثة أيام ، هذا حل ؟! ، هل هذا مراد النبي -عليه الصلاة والسلام - من هذا الحديث ؟ نعم ، نعم يحل المسألة لو قيل له : اقرأ القرآن ، اقرأ بدل خمسة بعد صلاة الصبح ثلاثة ، بس على الوجه المأمور به ، بعد صلاة الظهر بدل خمسة اقرأ ثلاثة ، أما أن يقال له : اترك القراءة في وقت من هذه الأوقات لتقرأ القرآن في ثلاث ما هو بهذا المراد قطعاً ، نعم .*

*أما الذي يستطيع أن يقرأ القرآن على الوجه المأمور به ويكون ديدنه ، قراءة ترتيل وتدبر ولو قلّت قراءته ؛ هذا أفضل ، هذا أفضل واختيار أكثر أهل العلم ؛ لكن بعض الناس ما يستطيع يقرأ بالترتيل ، الذي تعود على الهذ ما يستطيع يقرأ بالترتيل ، لا بأس يقرؤه في شهر ، إيش المانع ؟ ، يقرأ على الوجه المأمور به كل يوم جزء أنفع له بكثير ، أنفع لقلبه ؛ لأن هذه الطريقة هي المحصلة للإيمان واليقين كما قال شيخ الإسلام ، وهذا هو الذي.. ، أُنزل القرآن من أجل هذا ؛ لكن من فضل الله -جل وعلا- أنه رتّب الأجر على مجرد النطق بالحروف ، إذا فاته طريقة أدرك طرائق - إن شاء الله تعالى - ، وهو على خير على كل حال .*

http://www.khudheir.com/ref/2676

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*رحلتي المستمرّة معَ حفظِ كتابِ الله تعالى* *..*

*في الشّهر الثّاني من زواجي التحقت بإحدى دور القُرآن ، استمررتُ فيها ثلاثة أشهر ، ثُمَّ توقّفت ؛ لمشقّة المواصلات لتيكَ المنطقة!* 
*بعدَها مباشرة التحقت بأكاديميّة تاج العالميّة لحفظِ كتاب الله تعالى هُنا على الشّبكة ، وتوقّفت بعدَ شهرين من ارتباطي بها ؛ غفلةً وإهمالاً منّي ..* 
*بعدَها نسّقت مع إحدى رفيقاتي القريبات من بيتي ، أذهب إليها وأقوم بالتّسميع عندَها ؛ ما مكثت إلّا وبلغني كونَ البناية التي تسكّن بها فيها أشخاص غير أسوياء ..* 
*ثمّ نسّقتُ مع إحدى أخيّاتي هُنا على الشّبكة عبر إحدى برامج التّواصل ؛ لنقوم بالتّعاون على الحفظ معاً ؛ فحالَ تناوبُ الظّروف على كليْنا من الاستمرار ..* 
*ثمّ عزمتُ بعدَها على وضعِ برنامجٍ لي في الحفظ ، أقوم بالاستيقاظ فجراً ، أحفظ ثمّ أنام ، وأستيقظ أسمِّع لنفسي مُباشرة! استمررت على هذا البرنامج أيّام قلائل ، ثمّ توقّفت ؛ لارتباطي بسفرِ والدايَ وبقاءي عندَ إخوتي ..*

*حينَ وقفتُ وقفةً فاحصة ، وتأمّلتُ التنوَّعَ الذي سرتُ عليه في أيّامي الفائتة ؛ وجدتُنا معاشرَ بني الإنسان كثيراً ما نستعجِلُ تحقيقَ الأهداف دونَ نظرٍ في الأسلوبِ الأنسب ، ودونَ استخدامٍ للحكمة في تجاوزِ العراقيلِ والعوائق التي تعترضُ الطّريق!*

*ومن تشخيصي للإشكال ، أرى أنَّ اللوم بعدَ إلقائه على (عجلة) هذه النّفس يُلقى على الرّفاق والجهات المعنيّة!*

*إذ حفظُ كتابِ الله إن لم يكُن فيه تعاون وتشارك .* 

*وإن تمَّ وتمكّنَ منهُ صاحبه ؛ فماذاكَ إلّا توفيقُ الله سبحانه ومَنّه على صاحبه ، وتوفيقه لعلوِّ همّته!*

*في المُقابل لا أظنّ إحداكُنّ تختلفُ معي في كونِ الشّخص حينَ ينضمّ لجهةٍ مُختصّة ضمنَ جماعةٍ واحدة وكتلةٍ واحدة ؛ مثل هذا ؛ يتيسّر عليهِ ضبطُ الحفظ ، ويسهُل عليهِ السَّير على ذاتِ الوتيرة ؛ لكونِه وجدَ من يشدّ من عضدِه ، ويرافقهُ في مسيره!*

*وما أحسنَ قولَ القائل:** المرء ضعيفٌ بنفسِه** ،* *قويٌّ بإخوانه* *..*

*لكن من أكثرِ ما يُتأسَّف عليه أن تجدَ مثلَ تيكَ الجهات متواجدة إلّا أنّها قد نأت عن الطريق السويّ ، وكان نظامُها في التّحفيظ بعيداً كُلّ البُعد عن الصّواب!*

*فعندنا في بلادِنا أجد مراكز التّحفيظ متوفّرة وموزّعة في مناطق متفرّقة ؛ لكنّني أكاد أجزم أنّها لا تُخرِّج حُفاظاً لكتابِ الله (بحق)! وإنّما الذي رأيتُه من خلال ارتباطي بتيكَ المراكز زمناً أنَّ الهدفَ الأوّل عندَها تكثيرُ الصّفحات في اليوم ليسَ إلّا! مع وجود بعض الاستثناءات!*

*أذكر أنّي أجريتُ وبعضَ رفيقاتي مقابلةً مع إحدى المُسؤولات عن أكبر مراكز التّحفيظ في مدينتنا ، طرحتُ عليها تساؤُلا كثيراً ما حكّ رأسي :*

*"* *لماذا عدمُ الاهتمام من مراكز التّحفيظ بالتمكين والمراجعة بقدر اهتمامِها بالحفظ**"!؟*

*أجابتني في الحال بعبارة مازلتُ أذكرُها لهذه الساعة لشدّة عجبي منها! ، قالت:*

*"* *هدفُنا الآن هوَ عجنُ العجين ، وبعدَها نخبز هذه العجينة**"!!!*

*مع العلم أن المجمّع القرآني هذا وهو يُعتبر الرّئيس ، قد خرَّجَ حافظات-زعماً- خلال -العطلة الصيفيةّ - ؛ أي حفظنَ كتابَ الله عن ظهرِ قلب في ثلاثة أشهر!*

*وقد ذكرت المديرة -أمامنا- أنّ الطّالبات عندَهم يحفظون في -اليوم الواحد- 10 ، 15 ،20 صفحة!*
*بل إنّ إحدى الطّالبات قد حفظت 40 صفحة (جزأين) في يومٍ واحد! وياليتهم يراجعونَه لها!*

*كانَ ذاكَ سببُ أسفي على حالِ المراكز والتجمُّعات القرآنيّة المنظّمة!*
*وأسفي على أخيّاتِنا وهُنّ فرِحات في حفلِ تخرُّجهنّ ، وهُنَّ يرتدينَ تاج (الحافظة لكتاب الله)!* 

*وما علمت هذه وتلك أنَّهن رُغمَ خيريّة ما اجتمعن ورفيقاتِهنّ عليه ، وحُسنِ تنافسهنّ في مثلِ تيكَ الأيّام أنَّ تيكَ العجلةَ في الحفظ رُغمَ قضاءِ ذاكَ الوقت عليه ، لا يُغني ولا يُسمن من جوع ، إن لم تعقبه مراجعة أوليّة مستمرّة ؛ تُعين على رسوخ الحفظ وثباته في الصّدور!*

*فتجد تيكَ -الحافظة- على -حدّ علمِها ومن حولَها- حينَ طَرْحِ آيةٍ من كتابِ الله وسؤالِها عن تتمّتها ، أو السّورة التي وُجِدَت فيها ؛ تجدها لا تملك حتّى أن تُتمّ كلمةً واحدةً منها ، هذا إن كانت تذكرُ هذه الآيةَ أصلاً!*

*حينها تنظر هذه الأخت لتلك الأيّام ، التي قضتها في الحفظ والمنافسة وووو ؛ فتُدرك في الحال أنّها جنت على نفسِها بعجلتِها تلك ؛ فغدت كالذي كان ينفخُ في قِربةٍ مشقوقة!*

*لذا فوصيّتي لنفسي وأخيّاتي**: أن لا يستعجلنَ حفظَ كتابِ الله وأن يتأنّينَ في الحفظ ، وليكن همُّهُنّ في مراجعةِ المحفوظ بادئَ ذي بدئ أكثرَ من همّهنّ في الحفظ الجديد ، وليحذرنَ* عثرةَ الحافظ (المُراجعة) *؛ وليُدركنَ أنَّ حفظَ كتابِ الله عبءٌ ثقيل وقولٌ لا بُدَّ لهُ من ضبطٍ وفَهم!*

*لتعلمي أخيّة أنَّ الحافظَ لا بدّ أن يضبطَ كلامَ ربّه يحفظهُ بحق!*

*تأنّي ... تريّثي .. واحفظي بأناةٍ ورويّة**! ولا تستعجلي فراغك من الحفظ!*

*في معجم:** اللغة العربية المعاصر* *:*

*• حفِظ الكتابَ ونحوَه: استظهره عن ظهر قلب " حفِظ القرآنَ / القصيدةَ " ?* 
*حفِظَه عن ظهر قلب: نصًّا دون تغيير ، طُبع في ذاكرته .* 

*وفي* *المعجم الوسيط* *:*
*حَفظَ الشيء حَفظَ َ حِفْظًا : صانَه وحَرَسه .* 
*ويقال حَفِظَ المالَ .* 
*وحَفِظَ العَهْدَ : لَمْ يَخُنْه .* 
*و حَفظَ العِلْمَ والكلامَ : ضبطه ووعَاه .* 
*فهو حافظٌ أو حَفيظ .* 
*ومنه : من حفِظ حُجَّة على من لم يَحْفظ .*

*فيا أخيّة لا تستعجلي الحصاد ، ولتكوني حكيمةً في نثرِ البذر ، وسقي الزّرع ؛ حتّى تؤتي ثمارُك أكُلَها بإذنِ ربِّها* *..*

*هذا وبالله التّوفيق وعليهِ التُّكلان* *..*

*وكتبتها الطّويلبة / عشيّةَ يوم الإثنين الموافق لـ 12-8-1433 هجريّة .*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*
(6)* *طالبة العلم المتزوّجة وطوقُ النّجاة ، وسبيلُها للسّداد والسّعادة في حياتها الزّوجية ( المداومة على ذِكر الله)* *..*

*لا بُدّ أن تُدرك أخيّتُنا المُباركة سواء كانت متزوجة أو غير متزوّجة ، إدراكاً جازماً أنّ مداومتَها على ذكر الله سُبحانَه هو سببٌ لدوامِ قُربها من الله سُبحانه ، وهو سبيلُ سعادتها وتوفيقها في حياتها وسائر شأنك!*

*وما أجملها وما أبهاها من لحظات تيكَ التي يكونُ همُّ أخيّتِنا فيها ، وغاية مقصدها ذِكرُ اللهِ سُبحانه واللهجِ بأسمائه وصفاته ، وحمدهِ على أفعاله وفضائله**!*

*تستتفتحُ أخيّتُنا صباحَها ويومَها لا تُفكِّر لا في مالٍ ولا أيِّ شأنٍ من شئونِ الدُّنيا! فقط تفكِّر ماذا كانَ يقولُ رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إذا أصبح؟*

*ليسَ عندَها كتابٌ تتعرُّف الأذكارَ من خِلالِه! فلا تنتظر اليوم التّالي إلا والكتابُ عندَها أو أنّها تبحث هُنا وهُناك لتعرف هذا الخيرَ على وجههِ الصّحيح!*

*"**قبلَ مُدّة رافقتُ إحدى شقيقاتي في المَشفى ، وحينَ طلع الصّباح ، وإذ بي أستيقظ على صوتِ إحدى النّساء في الغرفة التي أنا فيها! 
ماذا عساها تقول!؟ إنّها تذكرُ اللهَ على ظنِّها ، تردِّد :
( يا فتّاح يا عليم ، يا رزّاق يا كريم )**"!*

*وإنّي أستبعدُ أن تكونَ إحداكُنّ بمثلِ هذا الجهل! لكن سماع مثل هذه العبارات من كبار السنّ والعامّة ، يستدعي منّا وقفة ؛ نحمدُ فيها اللهَ أن دلّنا على الحقّ ووفّقنا لمعرفته وامتثاله من نبعهِ الصّافي!*

*ولا تنتظر أخيّتُنا يومَها الثّالث إلّا وقد حفظت هذه الأذكار ؛ لتتقلّب في الخيرِ والبركةِ والنّعمة .. ولا تزال في تثبيتٍ من اللهِ عزّ وجَل إلى أن تلقاهُ ذاكرةً شاكرة!* 

*هكذا يجبُ أن يكونَ حالُ المرأةِ المُسلمةِ المؤمنة باللهِ سُبحانه ؛ لا يستولي على عقلِها وقلبها غيرَ:تفكيرِها في ما يُصلحُ حالَها ويجلبُ لها البركةَ والسّعادةَ في سائرِ يومِها!*

*والحقيقة أنّنّا معاشر النساء لو استشعرنا ما لذكر الله سُبحانه من فوائد وفضائل ؛ ما فترنا عن ذكر الله طرفةَ عين**!*
*ذكرَ الإمام ابن القيم -رحمه الله- في كتابه: الوابل الصيب للذكر أكثرَ من سبعينَ فائدة!* 
*-* *منها**: أنه يطرد الشيطان ويقمعه ، ويرضي الرحمن. ويزيل الهم والغم والحزن ، ويجلب للقلب الفرح والسرور والبسط ..*
*- و**منها**: أنه يقوي القلب والبدن ، وينور الوجه والقلب ، ويجلب الرزق .*
*- و**منها**: أنه يكسو الذَّاكرَ مهابةً وحلاوةً ونُضره ، ويورثه المحبة ؛ التي هي روح الإسلام وقطب رحى الدين ومدار السعادة والنجاة ..*
*- و**منها**: أنه يورث مراقبة الله تعالى ، حتى يدخل العبد في باب الإحسان ؛ فيعبد الله كأنه يراه!*

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله: "**الذكر للقلب كالماء للسمك ؛ فكيف يكون حال السمك إذا فارق الماء**"!؟*
*و**منها**: أنه يحظ الخطايا ويذهبها ، فإنه أعظم الحسنات ؛ والحسنات يذهبن السيئات ..*
*و**منها**: أنه سبب لاشتغال اللسان عن الغيبة والنميمة والكذب والفحش والباطل ، فمن عود لسانه ذكر الله ؛ صانه عن الباطل واللغو ..*
*بالإضافة لفضائلَ كثيرة عظيمة ، ومناقب جليلة ..*

*أذكرُ أنّي استمعتُ ذاتَ مرّة لكلامٍ في غاية الرّوعة ، للشّيخ الدّكتور عبد العزيز الفائز ، لدى استضافته في قناة المجد ، وكان موضوع الحلقة عن (**أثر الإيمان على الصحّة النفسيّة**)!*

*تحدّثَ الشّيخ فيها عن فضل الذِّكر وما يُحدثهُ من أثر في قلب الإنسان ليغدو في أنسٍ باللهِ سُبحانه! وفي طمأنينة وسكينة لا تضاهيها سكينة! وكذا أضافَ : أنَّ الذِّكر يجعل الإنسان مُحصَّن من الشّيطان ، ليسَ لهُ عليهِ سُلطان! وبالتّالي يعيشُ الإنسان هادئا مُطمئناً بعيداً عن أذى الإنسِ والجان!*

*وأشارَ إلى نُقطة هامّة**: وهو أنّهُ مع الذِّكر والدُّعاء والاستغفار لا بُدَّ من اليقينِ بنفعِها وفائدتهِا الجمّة على حياةِ المرء ، وليدرك حينَ يمُرّ على أدلّة الكتابِ والسنّة التي فيها حثٌّ على الدّعاء والاستغفار والمداومة على ذكر الله ؛ ليُدرك حقًّا أنّ هذا حاصلٌ لهُ بعدَ دعائه واستغفاره ، مُعلِّقاً قلبَهُ وروحَه باللهِ ربِّ العالمين!*

*
وأشيرُ لأخيّاتي لفائدةٍ* *، تعلّمتُها من كتابِ البحر الرّائق في الزّهد والرّقائق للشّيخ الدّكتور أحمد فريد ، بيّنَ فيها أنَّ الذِّكرَ لا يقتصر على قولي : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ..*

*بل هُوَ أنواع :*

*الأوّل**: ذكر أسماء الله وصفاته ومدحه والثناء عليه ، نحو: سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله .*
*الثّاني**: الخبر عن الله عزّو وجل بإحكام الله وأسمائه وصفاته ، نحو: الله عزّ وجل يسمع أصواتَ عباده ويرى حركاتهم .*
*الثّالث**: ذكر الأمر والنّهي كأن تقول: إن الله أمرَ بكذا ، ونهى عن كذا .*
*ا**لرّابع**: ذكر آلائه وإحسانه ؛ من عظيمِ قُدرةِ الله ، وبفضلِ الله ...* 

*كلُّ ذلكَ ذِكرٌ للهِ سُبحانه ..* 

*ولقد رأيتُ بهذا الصّدد وبما أنّ حديثَنا يستدعي واقعاً وعملاً ، أن أدُلَّ أخيّاتي على كتابٍ يحوي جميعَ الأذكار اليوميّة في حياة المرأة المُسلمة ، وقد جُمِعَت في كتابٍ للشّيخ عبد الله الغامديّ ، عنونَ لهُ بـ (* *الأذكار النبويّة في الحياة اليوميّة**)!*

*ومن الكتب الشّائعة والمتعارَف عليها بينَ النّاس كتاب حِصنُ المسلم ، ولا أظنّهُ يخلو من بيتِ مُسلم!* هُنا* تجدنَه برابطِ تحميلٍ مُباشر ..*

*ومن أكثر الأذكار التي تتكرَّر في اليوم والليلة ، و**لا بُدَّ لكلِّ مُسلمة أن تكونَ حريصةً عليها وتحفظها بلسانِها وفي قلبِها** :*

*- الاستيقاظ من النّوم .*
*- أذكار الصّباح والمساء .*
*- دخول الخلاء والخروج منه .*
*- الذكر قبل الوضوء ، وبعدَه .*
*-لبس الثّوب.*
*- أذكار الطّعام .*
*- كفارة المجلس.*
*- دخول المنزل والخروج منه .*
*- عند سماع المؤذِّن، وبعدَ الأذان.*
*- أذكار الصّلاة ( الاستفتاح ، سجود التّلاوة ، بعدَ الصّلاة ) .*
*- عندَ الاستخارة .*
*- دعاء الرّكوب ، و التكبير على المرتفعات والتسبيح عند الهبوط والنـزول .*
*- دعاء السّفر .*
*- دعاء الهمّ والحزن ..*
*- ما يقال عند زيارة المريض وما يقرأ عليه لرقيته .*

*كلُّ تيكَ الأذكار ، وأخرى غيرَها ممّا وردَ عن رسولِ الله صلّى الله عليهِ وسلّم- تجدنَها في الكتابيْن آنفَيْ الذِّكر ..* 

*ومن العيب -حقيقة- أن لا تتشبّثَ المُسلمة ، وطالبة العلم على وجه الخصوص ؛
لكونها أكثر اطّلاعاً ودراية بما ورَدَ عن نبيّه-صلّى اللهُ عليه وسلّمَ- من سُننٍ ونصوص**بهذه الأذكار التي عليها مدارُ حياة المُسلم ، وبها يستقرُّ يومُها على الطّاعةِ الحقّة ، ويدومُ عِمرانُ قلبِها بالإنسِ باللهِ ومراقبته!* 

*لذا : فلأولى بأخيّتِنا (طالبة العلم) أن تلزَم تيكَ الأذكار في جميعِ أحوالِها وسائرِ شأنِها؛ ولتجعل لسانَها رطِباً بذكرِ اللهِ إلى أن تلقاهُ سُبحانَه ذاكرةً شاكرة ..*

*مستذكرةً فضلَها وعظيمَ نفعِها على حياتِها إن هيَ لزمتْها موقنةً بخيريّتها وبركتِها!*

*وفي المُشاركة القادمة -إن شاء الله تعالى ، أدرِج فضائل الذِّكر من كتاب ( الأذكار النبويّة في الحياة اليوميّة ) ، وآمل من أخيّاتي الاطّلاعَ عليها جميعاً والتّأمُّلَ فيها ؛ لعلّ اللهَ يوفّقنا لعبادته على بصيرةٍ وعِلمٍ وهُدى ..*
*
واللهُ الموفّقُ والهادي إلى سواءِ السّبيل* *..*

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

*فضائلُ الذِّكر بنصِّ السنّة النبويّة** :*

**** الذاكر في معية الله وحفظه**:*
*ـ عن أبي هريرة أنه سمع رسول الله يأثر عن ربه أنه قال : "أنا مع عبدي ما ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه" . [رواه أحمد]* 

*==============================  =======*
*** *ذكر الله هو الحصن الحصين**:*
** عن عبد الله بن بسر أن رجلاً قال : يا رسول الله، إن شرائع الإسلام قد كثرت عليَّ ، فأخبرني بشيء أتشبَّث به قال : "لا يزال لسانك رطباً من ذكر الله" .* 
*[رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني]*

*==============================  =======*

**** الاستغفار* *: تفريجٌ للهموم والغموم .*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هَمٍّ فرجاً، ومن كل ضيق مخرجاً، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب" . [رواه أبو داود والنسائي]*
*==============================  =======*

*** *التهليل والتسبيح والتحميد**: حرزٌ وحماية من تسلُّطِ الشّيطان .*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "من قال : لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير، في يوم مائة مرة، كانت له عدل عشر رقاب، وكتبت له مائة حسنة، ومحيت عنه مائة سيئة، وكانت له حِرْزاً من الشيطان يومه ذلك حتى يمسي، ولم يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء به إلا رجل عمل أكثر منه" .* 
*[متفق عليه] .*
*وقال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "من قال : سبحان الله وبحمده في يوم مائة مرة ، حطّت عنه خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر". [متفق عليه]* 



*==============================  ======*

*** *فضل من ذكر الله خالياً:** يظلُّه اللهُ في ظلِّه .*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله : إمام عادل …. " وفي آخره : " …. ورجل ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه " . [متفق عليه] .*

*==============================  ======*

*** *فضل مجالس الذكر:** السّكينة والرّحمة ، ويذكرهم الله في ملئه .*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "لا يقعد قوم يذكرون الله  إلا حفّتهم الملائكة، وغشيتهم الرحمة، ونزلت عليهم السكينة، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده" . [رواه مسلم]* 

*==============================  ===*

*** *ذكر الله عقب الفرائض:** غفرت له خطاياه جميعها .*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "من سبح دبر كل صلاةٍ ثلاثاً وثلاثين، وحمد ثلاثاً وثلاثين، وكبَّر ثلاثاً وثلاثين، فتلك تسعة تسعون، ثم قال لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير، غُفِرت له خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر" . [رواه مسلم]*

*==============================  ===*

*** *سبق المفردون:** الأوائل ، أصحابُ السّبْق!*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "سبق المفرِّدون" قالوا: وما المفردون يا رسول الله؟ قال : "الذاكرين الله كثيراً" . [رواه مسلم]*
*==============================  =======*

*** *مثل الحي والميت:*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "مثل الذي يذكر ربه والذي لا يذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت" .* 
*[رواه البخاري]*

*==============================  ======*

*** *إذا أذنب ذنباً:*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "ما من عبد يذنب ذنباً فيحسن الطهور ثم يقوم فيصلي ركعتين ثم يستغفر الله إلا غفر له" . [رواه أبو داود والترمذي]*

*==============================  ===*

*** *سيد الاستغفار :*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "سيد الاستغفار أن تقول : اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت، خلقتني وأنا عبدك، وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت، أبوء لك بنعمتك عليَّ وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، من قالها من النهار مؤمناً بها فمات من يومه قبل أن يمسي فهو من أهل الجنة، ومن قالها من الليل وهو موقن بها فمات قبل أن يصبح فهو من أهل الجنة" . [ رواه البخاري ] .*

*==============================  =======*

*** *نخلة في الجنة: 
**قال صلّى الله عليهِ وسلّم : "من قال : سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده، غرست له نخلة في الجنة".* 
*[رواه الترمذي] .*

*==============================  ==========*

*** *كلمتـان:*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم" .*
*[ متفق عليه ]* 

*==============================  ===========*

*** *أحب إليَّ مما طلعت عليه الشمس:*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "لأن أقول : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر، أحبُّ إليّ مما طلعت عليه الشمس" [رواه مسلم] .*

*==============================  ===========*
*** *كنـز من كنوز الجنة:*
*قال صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : "لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله كنـز من كنوز الجنة" . [متفق عليه] .*

*/*
*/*
*/*
*يقولُ* *المؤلِّف في آخرِ كتابِه**:*

*"وقد أذنتُ لمن أراد طبعه أو توزيعه أو النقل منه أو ترجمته لكل مسلم سائلاً المولى أن ينفع به كما نفع بأصوله من الكتب السابقة وجوزي خيراً كل من ساهم أو دل على ذلك .* 

*والحمد لله الهادي إلى الصراط المستقيم والصلاة والسلام على النبي الكريم** ".*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

عودا حميدا مباركا

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

حفظكِ ربّي أمّ عبد الرّحمن ..البركة فيكم وبأخياتنا الكريمات في هذا المجلس العامر بأهله ..

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله !
حديث طيب كطيب كاتبته
نفع الله بكِ




> *لذا فوصيّتي لنفسي وأخيّاتي**: أن لا يستعجلنَ حفظَ كتابِ الله وأن يتأنّينَ في الحفظ ، وليكن همُّهُنّ في مراجعةِ المحفوظ بادئَ ذي بدئ أكثرَ من همّهنّ في الحفظ الجديد*


نعمت الوصية.

----------

